# SageHill Ranch Journal



## SageHill (Sep 5, 2022)

First - I wish I'd found this group years ago - I'm loving reading everyone's journals and learning a lot as I do. You all rock and thank you for sharing!
It's HOT here in So Cal - and I've been staying cool inside reading, and decided - what the heck jump into the journal pool under the AC vent with coffee in hand.
I did an intro when I first found you all.
I'm not sure how I'll journal-up --- perhaps current and a bit of back track.
We bought our land in 2017 -- 12 2/3 acres of old avocado grove that was left to die by it's previous owners. As things stand now we've got about 60 avo trees that remain. They are definitely survivors as they get no water other than our rain (which is little at best). Not a lot a avos on them but I know where each is! LOL 
We built a house here 2018-2020 and a barn 2021. Absolutely needed the barn to keep sheep safe at night - coyotes.
We have chickens for eggs, they are in a Fort Knox of chicken runs - hardware cloth sides and top - safe from hawks and coyotes. We have 5 sheep (lost one last week - such is life she was old - 13??). Old sheep 10-12 yrs+?? Hopefully getting 4 this weekend - if the owner can get them in a trailer 🤞.
I have dogs that I work herding the sheep. I do teach herding lessons to a few folks who like to take their dogs to herding trials (AKC and AHBA style - not border collie stuff). I've been doing the dog/sheep thing since 1981.
I enjoy working with livestock. Yeah - crazy me. So much so that my favorite times of the day are when I take the sheep out to graze with one of our dogs. The best of them is Obi Wan, who was in the June/July Farm and Ranch Living magazine as the top winner of "Farmer's Best Friend Contest". Obi Wan keeps them on our 'ranch road' and turns into a 'fence' when we get to where I want to graze. Now that we're in the "brown season" 😉) we don't do that. Our barn went in November last year, got the sheep that I'd shared with a fellow herding trainer, and started the graze routine in November. At that time we had no fences. ROTFL - I'm sure our neighbors though "OH GAWD - new folks with sheep and no fences" But I am *Little Bo Peep who has NOT lost her sheep*. By May this year we got fencing done, two training arenas in, and gates! Amazon thinks they can just 'drive through'. Not any more! HA - and Amazon sends our packages USPS which means I have to drive to the PO to get them. Such is ranch life.
With the fencing I can now work the other dogs (we have 6, though two are "retired"). I need more sheep. I ~thought~ I would just do training, but the way things evolve I seem to have switched over to the I want to raise sheep to both train the dogs and have some for the freezer. AND very much so to graze down the ranch - esp here in So Cal where brown=food for fires.
I like to cook, bake and garden - oh and take photos! At one point I was shooting for PBR at their World Finals - on the dirt with the cowboys. 
Here's the ranch as we bought it......




Here's the ranch today


----------



## animalmom (Sep 6, 2022)

Looking forward to hearing more of your ranch, sheep and the dogs... especially the dogs.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Sep 6, 2022)

SageHill said:


> First - I wish I'd found this group years ago - I'm loving reading everyone's journals and learning a lot as I do. You all rock and thank you for sharing!
> It's HOT here in So Cal - and I've been staying cool inside reading, and decided - what the heck jump into the journal pool under the AC vent with coffee in hand.
> I did an intro when I first found you all.
> I'm not sure how I'll journal-up --- perhaps current and a bit of back track.
> ...


What breed do have? Wow that a old sheep🤯


SageHill said:


> I have dogs that I work herding the sheep. I do teach herding lessons to a few folks who like to take their dogs to herding trials (AKC and AHBA style - not border collie stuff). I've been doing the dog/sheep thing since 1981.


Wow that's pretty cool


SageHill said:


> I enjoy working with livestock. Yeah - crazy me. So much so that my favorite times of the day are when I take the sheep out to graze with one of our dogs. The best of them is Obi Wan, who was in the June/July Farm and Ranch Living magazine as the top winner of "Farmer's Best Friend Contest". Obi Wan keeps them on our 'ranch road' and turns into a 'fence' when we get to where I want to graze. Now that we're in the "brown season" 😉) we don't do that. Our barn went in November last year, got the sheep that I'd shared with a fellow herding trainer, and started the graze routine in November. At that time we had no fences. ROTFL - I'm sure our neighbors though "OH GAWD - new folks with sheep and no fences" But I am *Little Bo Peep who has NOT lost her sheep*. By May this year we got fencing done, two training arenas in, and gates! Amazon thinks they can just 'drive through'. Not any more! HA - and Amazon sends our packages USPS which means I have to drive to the PO to get them. Such is ranch life.
> With the fencing I can now work the other dogs (we have 6, though two are "retired"). I need more sheep. I ~thought~ I would just do training, but the way things evolve I seem to have switched over to the I want to raise sheep to both train the dogs and have some for the freezer. AND very much so to graze down the ranch - esp here in So Cal where brown=food for fires.
> I like to cook, bake and garden - oh and take photos! At one point I was shooting for PBR at their World Finals - on the dirt with the cowboys.


That is very so cool


SageHill said:


> Here's the ranch as we bought it......
> View attachment 93369
> Here's the ranch today
> View attachment 93370


----------



## Baymule (Sep 6, 2022)

This will be fun to follow your journey! I love Avacados , lucky you!


----------



## SageHill (Sep 6, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> What breed do have? Wow that a old sheep🤯
> 
> Wow that's pretty cool
> 
> That is very so cool


Yup Oldies. They were all used for training dogs at various training facilities.
The breeds are Dorper crosses or crosses of Dorper crosses . I've worked with Dorpers
and really like the way they respond to the dogs, usually pretty calm - vs the Cheviots I've worked
with that I would generalize as 'wild as a march hare'  🤣.


----------



## SageHill (Sep 6, 2022)

Baymule said:


> This will be fun to follow your journey! I love Avacados , lucky you!


Avocados are great!!! After a bit of research I found they can be toxic to sheep -- as well as other critters like rabbits, etc. While I 'trained' Obi to 'Watch that tree' to keep the sheep from grazing on the trees (also toxic per captain Google) I inadvertently kept sheep safe and saved goodies for me!!


----------



## SageHill (Sep 6, 2022)

animalmom said:


> Looking forward to hearing more of your ranch, sheep and the dogs... especially the dogs.


Ah - watch out - I've got 6 of them!! 
Just because - here's sheep and Obi - when it was green here.


----------



## SageHill (Sep 6, 2022)

Hope I'm doing the journal stuff right - let me know if there's another way! Entry 2 for me  - SO it's a Reply to my first post? Is that how this works??
Today's Doings - 
So it's still roasty toasty here (aka normal summer mostly). Last week I ordered the Premiere Deck Chair. Got it, assembled it yesterday and today --- I tried it out - ok >I< sat in it yesterday - comfy even. 
I'd read several OMG reviews after I'd ordered it - shook my head thinking I'd wasted $. 
I set it up in a corner, had Obi Wan hold the sheep to me while I slipped a lead around the smallest ewe and ....held her head backing her up to the chair and voila - it worked. After she was in the chair I put a shirt over her head - the sun was cresting the grove behind us and sun in the eyes is never pleasant for anyone. Trimmed her hooves and let her go no worse for wear. 
 Rolled her out rather than lifting the chair and she calmly walked away. One down four to go.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Sep 6, 2022)

SageHill said:


> Hope I'm doing the journal stuff right - let me know if there's another way! Entry 2 for me  - SO it's a Reply to my first post? Is that how this works??
> Today's Doings -
> So it's still roasty toasty here (aka normal summer mostly). Last week I ordered the Premiere Deck Chair. Got it, assembled it yesterday and today --- I tried it out - ok >I< sat in it yesterday - comfy even.
> I'd read several OMG reviews after I'd ordered it - shook my head thinking I'd wasted $.
> ...


I have one of those it works great for my hair ewes. Not so much for my hamp lambs they figured out how to roll out of it 🤣.


----------



## SageHill (Sep 6, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> I have one of those it works great for my hair ewes. Not so much for my hamp lambs they figured out how to roll out of it 🤣.


🤣 Yet another reason for me to stick with the hair sheep!
Ya' know I was thinking a seatbelt like they have on airplanes may be a nice addition 😁


----------



## Baymule (Sep 6, 2022)

Give them a treat and they will fall in the chair by themselves! Hahaha


----------



## SageHill (Sep 6, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Give them a treat and they will fall in the chair by themselves! Hahaha


OK!! Working on that - they aren't too thrilled taking anything from my hand - the idea of them falling into the chair by themselves is hysterical!!  🤣  🤣  🤣


----------



## SageHill (Sep 6, 2022)

End of the day ---
Every night I put the sheep away - some hay and lock them up safely for "nighty night". I love it. The walk back to the house is always a special treat - I'm usually graced with picture postcard sunsets. It's the witching hour of lighting too.
Two of my dogs - Obi Wan and Ree (who had to fill in for Obi all summer while he recuperated from a broken toe) and the 'moon rise'.
G'nite all - sleep well.


----------



## SageHill (Sep 7, 2022)

A repeat of yesterday - one more hoof trimming done - three to go. This morning's adventure ...
I decided to try and go for the next biggest sheep. Of course ~that one decided no way she was going to be caught.
I could get close with Obi's help but not close ENOUGH to grab or lasso her. Sigh. And yesterdays pedi-cure recipient seemed to WANT to be caught. In the end I got Ol' 22 - the largest of the lot. I don't know how old he is other than OLD (12 yrs or so). He's probably the first sheep I put a "name" to. Years ago while training Ree as a pup to learn her circle directions Ol' 22 would stand next to me as Ree did circle after dizzying circle. I thought she'd tire out   so I'd stand there with Ol' 22 and just rub the top of his head or his face. So I've got a wee soft spot for him. BUT -- today, all that good will from years ago was out the window. While he did get lassoed he certainly was not easy to steer to the deck chair! Could be he's a big guy and I'm not big. Twice I almost got him into the chair, and twice I thought the heck with the chair, he'll just lay down (well almost). But I persevered and he DID get into the chair. And boy it wasn't easy to get him to tip backwards into it either. He's heavy!  🤣 at Baymule's comment giving them treats and they'll be jumping into the chair on their own!! I got the trimming done as Obi watched (good boy Obi). Pushed Ol' 22 out of the chair a happy camper.
Two down, three to go. Before I started the trimming I had visions of OMG these should have been done LONG AGO. But their hooves so far look pretty darned good.
So here's Ol' 22 -- a bit of a silly guy....


----------



## SageHill (Sep 8, 2022)

Another day, another sheep wrestling. One more down and maybe two to go yet??
This morning I managed to snag the wether that I wanted to do yesterday. Feisty critter he is!
It took a bit to lasso him up - thank you Obi Wan for the much needed help. How do the rest of you do
this stuff without a dog is beyond me .So I got him into the deck chair and he settled a bit. Got one hoof trimmed and he turned into MR Struggle. Geeze. Held him in place he'd settle and then when I let pressure off it was MR Struggle all over. I decided to step back out of flailing legs way. AND ... yes he popped himself out of the chair. Repeat of lasso him up and back him into the chair - less easy than the first time. GEEZE. Got another hoof done and MR Struggle returns. I let him dump out of the chair. Now he's quite proud of himself. The two who already have had their hooves trimmed are sort of looking at him like 'dude - you've got it all wrong'. 😁
I hung around with them using Obi Wan to keep them on me as I decided if it was good enough just to do the fronts. They really didn't need much in the way of trimming, though the backs, which I hadn't done yet had some small cracks/flaking that I thought would be better trimmed off. SOOOooo the lasso rodeo began anew. This time was no easier - BUT I fell on top of him as he tipped into the chair  - looking him straight in the eye I said 'It's not supposed to be this difficult.' AND then went about trimming the back hooves - which really weren't that bad at all.
Now this all took a bit of time - but I kept telling myself my mantra - "Fast is slow and Slow is FAST".
Job done - three down, two to go??
So my question on the remaining two - Since I was SLOW to be fast I looked very closely at their hooves - they look great, nice and pretty, straight and short. Do I even bother dropping them into the chair to trim?? If doesn't look like they need to be trimmed. The two remaining to be done are the black and the brown ones in the pic.
Obi Wan doin' his thing.....


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Sep 9, 2022)

SageHill said:


> So my question on the remaining two - Since I was SLOW to be fast I looked very closely at their hooves - they look great, nice and pretty, straight and short. Do I even bother dropping them into the chair to trim?? If doesn't look like they need to be trimmed. The two remaining to be done are the black and the brown ones in the pic.


If they haven't really grown any since the last time they were trimmed you would probably be fine not to and just check again to see if they need it another time. When was the last time you trimmed them and what do they eat just pasture?


----------



## SageHill (Sep 9, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> If they haven't really grown any since the last time they were trimmed you would probably be fine not to and just check again to see if they need it another time. When was the last time you trimmed them and what do they eat just pasture?


I'm not entirely sure. Could have been last November??? I didn't have them here at the time. They are on pasture here (which at the moment is brown and dried mixed native grasses - typical So Cal) and alfalfa. The ground is DG (decomposed granite) I'm thinking to just let them be since they look good.


----------



## SageHill (Sep 9, 2022)

Last night we got some new sheep!! Was hoping they'd get here last weekend but they folks who had them couldn't get them into the trailer. So it was going to be this weekend - but of course Mother Nature had other plans. Fire. While where they came from is ok at the moment they were put in a voluntary evac area. They got all their animals out and the sheep made it here. They came from about 60-70 miles away. Once they got here their evac order turned mandatory ☹️
Once they "landed" in their stall they were so stressed - NOT - they started munching on the alfalfa happy as clams.
This morning I'm sure they are thinking "What the heck, WHERE ARE WE?? 🐑 " They aren't too thrilled with me - to be expected. So it will take some time to get them acclimated. 
Skipping the hoof trimming on the last two old sheep - if they don't look like they need it I will let it be. Besides we just may get some rain today compliments of Tropic Storm Kay (heard there were 100mph gusts in some of our mountains). The gusts are here now - but not nearly that strong - but I did grab the figs that were about to fall off the trees and a few lemons. 🐑 I'm hoping that the gusts don't take out my plumeria at the house - they sure are dancing around now as I type. The winds don't know which direction they want to come from - east? ok, no west? ok, no how about south - ok. It's all over the map. 
Everything is all lashed down or put inside - going to be one of those stay put kind'a days. 
The new sheep!! All ewes ❤️





And the calm before the storm..... Hopefully we'll get some decent rain. The media is all over it like white on rice they're sure it's Armageddon -- just like everything else they report. 🤣


----------



## animalmom (Sep 9, 2022)

Very much enjoying your journal.  Nice picture of the new sheep.  I like the grey one, she is very pretty.

Stay safe and keep us informed on how you are doing... please and thank you.


----------



## SageHill (Sep 9, 2022)

animalmom said:


> Very much enjoying your journal.  Nice picture of the new sheep.  I like the grey one, she is very pretty.
> 
> Stay safe and keep us informed on how you are doing... please and thank you.


Will do! We are wet - 1/2 - 3/4 in so far - so we are good. It's been almost continual rain since morning - perfect nice and gentle no gully washers! The Fairview Fire is about 60 miles from us so we are safe. 
I'm liking the new sheep a lot. There's a bit of taming to be done - but I'm set up for that. The gray/tan one really is pretty, she's the flightiest of the bunch - but not bad. I can sit in the stall and she will eventually join the others eating.


----------



## SageHill (Sep 10, 2022)

Morning meeting....
Since it rained all yesterday - ~1/2 inch!! the sheep stayed in the barn. Today was the first day the new sheep were outside. Let the oldies out into the pasture, closed the corral gate and let the new ewes out. They weren't too sure at first, just peeking their heads out and then slowly making their into the corral. THEN - the oldies came up to the gate - "whacha doin? who are you?" Pretty cool to watch. Interesting to note that the "matching colors" did the nose to nose first. Black to black, tan to tan, white to white. After that it was all "let us be together". 
Without the oldsters > I < herded the new ewes back into the barn - first time was a bit time consuming - making me feel like one of the BC's at Meeker at the pen   . First time took the longest (remembering fast is slow and slow is fast). After that herding them back into the barn was easy peasy. 
Also part of the morning meeting was Obi Wan. I swear the look on his face was "Christmas came early". Yeah - he saw them in the stall when they got here, but being in the corral and him on the other side of the fence was icing on the cake. Their reaction to him both when the oldsters were there and when they were not, was perfect I could not have dreamed of better. No bolting, no running, no "popcorn".   Yes, he was on the >other side< of the fence, but nose to nose close. 
After a bit Obi would work the fence line - similar to the way he works sheep in a gaze area. YES!! 
Everything was so calm and easy. I ~almost put Obi in the corral to move the new ewes around some. They are not "dog broke" sheep - so I want to do things slowly - no running no chasing. Obi is the right dog for this. Also reminding myself he is just recently back to "light duty" work after breaking a toe. I decided to stick to my plan, don't rush things. I sat down and just watched. I LOVE that. It is sooo calming. I've missed taking the sheep out to the meadow to graze - standing and watching sheep and dog together just "being" and doing what they do. 
Have a great one everyone.

First meeting





Obi Wan joins the meeting





Watching the corral from my computer - got to love cameras


----------



## SageHill (Sep 11, 2022)

With the rain from Friday came this morning's dragging of the arenas. All three. I was going to take Obi with me, but thought better of it in case that broken toe might not be 100% healed (x-ray on the 22nd to find out) I thought constant vibration might not be a good thing. So today it was Ree's turn to be the "ride along ranch dog" keeping me company on the UTV. When I got up there were ..... <cough> T-Storms in the forecast starting at 2pm. When I got done harrowing the arenas at 11am any forecast of any precipitation had..... <cough cough> EVAPORATED. DAng media once again playing the little boy who cries wolf. I was hoping for the rain - it would be great to soften the arenas and have them ready for another dragging. And - I was going to let puppy Zo-boy be the ride along for his first time. SIGH. Such is life.
The four new sheep are truly settled in well. They met Halo (13_ yr old Terv) and Ree (4 yr old spitfire of a Laekenois  ) and reacted appropriately. To Ree's credit she was nice and calm around them - looking like the extra work she had filling in for Obiis paying off. Reminding myself that every one of my dogs has seemingly gone from the frying pan to the fire in training by filling in for the current "worker". Not a bad thing - makes one do what is NEEDED to get the job done rather than micromanage or focus on what is wrong rather than what is right and trust. 
Because pics are always fun - Ree Ride-along today.....


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 11, 2022)

I like those really nice new sheep. 

The grey and black have cute white tails.


----------



## SageHill (Sep 11, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> I like those really nice new sheep.
> 
> The grey and black have cute white tails.


I should call the new sheep ---
The Four Funny Females


----------



## SageHill (Sep 12, 2022)

Yesterday we had threatened rain -- media says thunderstorms, result 432 drops of rain. Typical, typical, typical.
So I went back and forth putting sheep away and letting them back out, repeat. Obi Wan was with and I decided to have him put the nice new fun four sheep back in their cushy stall. Obi was such a good boy - I do believe the fun four are more afraid of me than they are of him.  For me the weather forecasters are now "the boy who cried wolf". Their radar programs are no better.
This morning it looks to be a gray day - ok - great let the 1/2-3/4 inch of rain we got the other day a chance to sink in a little more. YAY - walking over to the barn there are little green leaves popping out of the ground! Future sheep munching ahead.
I took both Obi Wan and Ree with - and I let Obi work with the fun four. And yup - they are more afraid of me than of him. To his credit he was perfect. I think the black ewe will be the one who challenges the dogs. She would readily stomp at Obi. He held his ground - good boy, and barked which was all he needed to do to get her to change her mind.


--------------------------------
...the black ewe staring at Obi Wan. Obi is thinking "Really??"


----------



## SageHill (Sep 13, 2022)

Busy morning today.
I was originally going to head out to a cheese shop with a friend - figured I'd clean out stalls, shower and head out. 
Donned old grubbies and boots and went out to clean out the stalls - this is normal for Tuesdays, and of course as I'm cleaning them out I'm listening to the Mike Rowe podcast. I'm not much of a podcast listener - so this is the exception. I've given up radio because it's all doom, gloom, and you must do _______. I miss the old radio news and shows. Thank goodness for Mike Rowe (the Dirty Jobs guy). His show comes out on Tuesdays, and I can't think of a more appropriate listen when cleaning the barn than something hosted by Mr Dirty Jobs!
Just about finished and get a message - hay delivery coming early. Thought I'd miss out on the cheese shop run - but it all worked out - just very busy. The sheep are doing great. Will probably send one or two to the sale next week. They're old, very old. One for sure, the other Ol' 22 - should go, but he was so good in the early training days for many dogs. The decision will not be easy if I decide to send him off. 
Picked up bales of shavings and a stop at the Amazon locker finished the trip. Good to be back on the ranch.
Wine and cheese for dinner tonight, 🍷🧀


----------



## SageHill (Sep 14, 2022)

No a lot going on today. The greening of the ranch continues. It's amazing what 1/2-3/4 inch of rain will do.  It's looking pretty already (and thinking but oh those that will become weeds   ) 
Before the rain there was NO GREEN AT ALL. Now .......



So what is it about rain?? The raised bed veggies have been watered religiously and after the rain they are exploding?!! Not complaining at all - just an observation that this always happens.
Got a 1/2 yard of rock today. DH brought it back in the old truck figured it was time to do it before the truck is sold. Still looking for a buyer of course .
Doesn't look like much - but unloaded it by hand My first thought was just tip the bed - ohhhh wait it's not the UTV 🤣



I'll use this as a border around planting areas at the barn. Had some leftover from building that I used and it looked nice - but definitely needed more. I ~think I see more of this in the future. They look grey in the pic but they are actually black and white.
Tomorrow herding lessons return after a several week break because of the heat. While the heat wasn't good for any dog training, it did give me time at the computer and that's when I found you all !! 


Made the decision to let Ol' 22 go next week. It's the logical thing to do.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 15, 2022)

Rain brings nitrogen down out of the atmosphere and greens everything up. Lightening strikes also puts nitrogen in the soil.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 16, 2022)

The rain water carrying minute traces of nitrogen is why SNOW (a dreaded word to all the southern folk) is called the poor man's fertilizer.

And rain naturally washes off leaves which allow for more and better photosynthesis...


----------



## SageHill (Sep 16, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Rain brings nitrogen down out of the atmosphere and greens everything up. Lightening strikes also puts nitrogen in the soil.


That makes sense - duh I should have thought of that.


----------



## SageHill (Sep 16, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> The rain water carrying minute traces of nitrogen is why SNOW (a dreaded word to all the southern folk) is called the poor man's fertilizer.
> 
> And rain naturally washes off leaves which allow for more and better photosynthesis...


Nitrogen and clean leaves --- next thing I know the veggies will be asking for a spa day!  
Ah - yes - snow makes sense as well -- I moved away from the fluffy white stuff a long long time ago!! Shoveled one to many driveways and skied to school one too many times.


----------



## SageHill (Sep 16, 2022)

We're back to begorgeous weather finally 50-something in the morning, high to 80ish in the afternoon. I'm sure there's at least one more September Scorcher out there before the super weather sets in.
With the good weather back so are dog lessons. Taught detection (aka nosework) on Wednesday and herding on Thursday. This morning I kept for my dogs. Obi is happy to be back to light work, Ree did very nicely. The two puppies were amazing. Both are all about work and not bite. YES. They will be great trustworthy workers.
Of the new sheep I'm pretty sure that one has lamb(s) on the way she's getting bigger/rounder and a tiny touch of a bag. That's the big white one (I believe to be a white dorper). The black one seems to be getting rounder. I'll try to grab some pics later or maybe tomorrow.
The peas I planted are popping up. Some did and WERE along the fence in front of the barn, operative word WERE. I think some critter(s) 🐰🐇 had midnight snacks on me  I've got a bunch in pots with mesh baskets on top of the pots. So far so good and they are popping their little green leaves and tiny tendrils up. No luck with the long beans yet. These are all just for us (fresh, freezer, and canner).

Only pics I have today are the puppies learning to work the sheep. Working each of them just put a big smile on my face.
This is the female - "Twinnie"





And this is the male - "Zo" who is 10 days younger than Twinnie


----------



## SageHill (Sep 17, 2022)

Worked the pups again today but moved into the big arena - they were both great. I'm really liking how they are both coming along. My goal is to have them ready for open field grazing by January. A bit bold, but ya' gotta have a target if you want to get any where. 
So here's a pic of the new sheep -- the big white one - second from the left I ~believe is pregnant. The black one might be. The other two I'm guessing are not. Time will tell.
SO -- sheep experts - I was told they are all Dorpers. Yes? No? Maybe? Some? 




And - the crazy way I can hopefully keep the peas safe from marauding 🐰 resorting to pots
and waste baskets


----------



## Baymule (Sep 17, 2022)

Now that’s what I call peaing in the trash can!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 17, 2022)

Dorper cross breds maybe. They look more like Katahdins, could be a mix of the two. Black usually indicates Black Head Dorper mix.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 17, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Now that’s what I call peaing in the trash can!


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm not an expert at breeds but they do look more Katahdin than Dorper.  Either way, they have a lot of potential.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 18, 2022)

I say "lovelies".  Is that a bred? 😁

Twinnie has a Shepard look....nice girl!  Not crowding in that pic.  I like it!!


----------



## SageHill (Sep 19, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Now that’s what I call peaing in the trash can!


OMG ROTFLMAO !!!! Good one!!


----------



## SageHill (Sep 19, 2022)

Mike CHS said:


> I'm not an expert at breeds but they do look more Katahdin than Dorper.  Either way, they have a lot of potential.


That's what I was thinking - Dorper crosses - and Katahdin YUP -- that sounds more like it. 
I have a feeling the Dorpers are the "in breed" at the moment and anything remotely dorper is called that. When I saw the first pic before I bought them I said they look more like crosses to me. The gal said no - but they were her first sheep so I figured she was just saying what she was told. I bought them anyway because I need sheep and they looked healthy and young.


----------



## SageHill (Sep 19, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> I say "lovelies".  Is that a bred? 😁
> 
> Twinnie has a Shepard look....nice girl!  Not crowding in that pic.  I like it!!


Lovelies - That's it! Starting a new breed, will charge mega $$ 
Twinnie definitely has the shepherd / Malinois look. She's 10 months -- and her real coat with the curls probably won't show up for another year. She definitely does not work like a shepherd or a Mal - thank goodness!! She's pretty sensible and yup works nice and comfortably wide - yay!!


----------



## SageHill (Sep 19, 2022)

Monday Monday Monday - 
Busy morning. A previous nosework student came out (she moved away a couple years ago) and we worked her sweet German Shepherd (possibly a mix) on the sheep. They both did great. It was good to see her again and catch up. 
And because as we all know everything always happens at the same time, my training buddy who I originally bought sheep with over 10 years ago came by to drop his sheep and also take some to the sale barn. I said good bye to old 22. It was the right move. He left 3 with me - a Barb, and possibly 2 Katahdins or crosses. Sorting was interesting - well, actually fun (I actually LIKE that sort of thing - no pun intended but hey hay  ).Of course Obi Wan was a great help. I am so blest to have him.
 Also got a vet contact for when I need it but plan to get things started with an overall wellness check so if I NEED help we'll at least have a working relationship started.
Yesterday I put all the sheep together in the pasture - all is well, and today of course it's a different mix with this mornings sheep-shuffle.


----------



## SageHill (Sep 19, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Dorper cross breds maybe. They look more like Katahdins, could be a mix of the two. Black usually indicates Black Head Dorper mix.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## SageHill (Sep 21, 2022)

Not much is new today on the ranch. However - my vet appointment for Obi Wan was moved up to today YAY. I went back to my old vet - over an hour away - he's the absolute BEST. The veterinary snafu and nightmare with the local vet is over with a capital O. Thank God. My old vet went over his shoulders, forearm, and all the toes checking soft tissue and bone. As he was going over him Obi did the sneak kisses. That's my dog!! Doc said that everything is excellent. He was glad that I used the cold laser when the cast came off. He has high praise for cold laser. Had a great chat with him and being I was the last appointment for the day we had lots of time. He loves that Obi is a working dog and understands what all that includes. He's the best and hasn't retired yet (phew)  . Readers Digest version - Obi Wan can go back to work!!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 21, 2022)

I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## SageHill (Sep 22, 2022)

Forgot to mention the old truck sold on the weekend. We are now truck-less until the new one gets to the dealer and we go pick it up in IA and drive back via OK to pick up a trailer.
Worked the puppies today and they both did great. Nice flanks and amazing stops even yay. I had Obi work all the sheep - put the news in with the olds and the three that came in on Monday. He did a nice job and they all moved together nicely. I could even stand next to the new ones (nick named "The Littles"). They still aren't to sure of me. I should probably put them in the corral and sit by the feeder with a book for an hour. Sheesh - where is the spare hour??!! 🤣 I also did some work around the front of the barn planting, sorting palettes to move to the large arena and watering. Obi and the pup Zo just hung out -- time for Zo to learn to be chilled when I'm putzing around. He did ok.


----------



## SageHill (Sep 23, 2022)

Ahhhh sooo good and relaxed now. 
Spent the morning grazing the side of the driveway / ranch road with 6 sheep - three from here the other three (just added on Monday) from my friend I shared sheep with. Interesting to note that of the six "my" three knew to drop their heads and graze. The other three I figured out had no idea that it was ok for them to eat. They've been used extensively for training dogs that compete in herding trials. Hmmm - meaning that if there is a dog around they are supposed to move! They eventually ate some and really got the idea when I took them to another area that has wild buckwheat -- super tasty stuff for them. 
So while grazing 
- the crows/ravens scolded us -- we set out mice we catch in traps on a big rock "Mouse Cafe" and the birds come in for their tasty morning snack. But no mice today. 
I got to watch the scrub jays fly from tree to tree.
I could hear the birds singing.
AND the BEST - the California Quails were skittering around near the sheep. LOVE watching them. They are very shy little guys and gone in a spilt second when they feel something is not right. They hung around for at least five minutes - not threatened by dog or sheep. Sooo peaceful. LOL These lil' birds are the Dr Suess of the bird world with little "deely boppers" on their heads.
When we got back to the barn I added "The Littles" into the flock and worked them all with Obi, and then for the first time with Ree - Miss 100mph and wide. Got her to settle into slow and easy with good stops and I was even able to touch The Littles and the three "new" ones. None of which wanted to be near me before. Progress.
Taking the sheep out and grazing them is so calming. I love it and I've missed it since Obi broke his toe. Watching them out in the pasture is nice, but it is not the same. 
Of course I took a bunch of photos with my phone - prime fodder for my "cards" I snail mail to friends who need a bright spot in their day. 
On to other news, the new truck made it to the dealer today. Looks like we'll go get it in early October.
Oh and got the automatic waterer installed in The Littles stall. Cleaned out two kitchen garden beds, one more to go and then plant peas, beets, and beans. I might try some peppers and cucumbers while I'm at it.
Pics from today.....
Grazing the side of the ranch road where it is green and growing since the rain.




Quail and sheep -- they are sooo little I really need a camera and not the phone to get photos.



more Quail


----------



## Baymule (Sep 23, 2022)

Sounds like a fantastic day!


----------



## SageHill (Sep 24, 2022)

So far a pretty normal Saturday. Took ALL the sheep out with Obi, had him work them in the pasture "graze style" including The Littles. I want to get The Littles used to the graze style so when we go out they will move calmly on the ranch road and then move into a graze area and actually eat. They actually did well today. Big moments in that I had Obi hold the flock to me and I was able to touch and stroke my hand over the back of each of The Littles. I still need to get out there and sit with a book and read with them. But geeze that feels like I'm ignoring other work that needs to get done. 
Made it to the post office to pick up packages -- no Amazon does not deliver and neither does the post office. . But a trip into town is a trip into town. Stopped at the irrigation/hardware store and grabbed a new pair of gloves -- all the others are "air-conditioned" , local business and they have the best price.
Set up some "new" palette panel obstacles in the big arena. It should be fun to work them. Students will probably think I'm crazy - but it's all about reading your sheep and working together with your dog. 
Thinking of enlarging the chicken coop/run - but that will have to wait for the cool weather to return - in the 90s today again.


----------



## SageHill (Sep 25, 2022)

Pretty much just did ranch chores - getting odds and ends done - lots of them even. I need a few more days like this!!! 
First off I took care of the sheep - used Obi and then Ree to move them around and hold them. Wonder of wonders I was able to touch all The Littles and head scratch two of them. Not long, but it's a start.
Alright all you guys who are feeding cracker treats - I have to go get some. Any better than others?? Guessing to not get something too tasty and it ends up 'one for you' and 'one for me'  🤣 .
I DO have some horse treats (from the May horse debacle) and the old sheep like them. OMG one of them will take them from my hand even. Fixed some fencing, did some planting, barn looks spiffy, froze some of the garden bounty, and now I'm out'a juice until tomorrow.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 25, 2022)

I use the plain Animal Crackers that still look like they did when I was a kid.  They won't all go for them right away since like anything else, it's something different.  I break them up at first for those that won't try and eventually add whole pieces to the trough.  I always have some that will try anything I have in my hand so it doesn't take long for the rest to be willing to try it.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 25, 2022)

And that’s how it’s done!


----------



## SageHill (Sep 26, 2022)

Mike CHS said:


> I use the plain Animal Crackers that still look like they did when I was a kid.  They won't all go for them right away since like anything else, it's something different.  I break them up at first for those that won't try and eventually add whole pieces to the trough.  I always have some that will try anything I have in my hand so it doesn't take long for the rest to be willing to try it.


Oh gawd, I'll be walking around with that cute little box on the string like I did when I was little.   and it will be,
one for you, two for me. I better buy a case!!


----------



## SageHill (Sep 26, 2022)

Yesterday's LookSeeDo day was so good I decided to give it a shot today coupled a bit with the ever present 
Roud-Tuit list. Sheep are doing well. I could probably put The Littles in with the oldies at night - a 12x24 stall deep in shavings. The Littles is a 12x12 stall deep in shavings. There's just this niggling thought to keep them separate at night. They do well in the pasture and work nicely together with the dogs so it ~should be fine. But, BUTT. 
Back to today's doings - on the LSD day I took the utv and two dogs (Obi and Ree) did a drive around checking roads, fences etc. I ~knew there was a red ant (?fire ants?) mound on the road, actually found three I hit them all with borax. I'll check back later in the week to see if ~anything changed. If I make it into town I'll check with the ag store and see if they have anything that works on them. I should probably take a pic of them <eek>. Lots of oranges on the few orange trees - but we haven't had much rain, I hope it's not their last hurrah. There's no way to get water down to them short of trucking it in with the utv. Found some areas in the old fence (God only knows how old those fences are) where the coyotes have gone under. I'm going to use some of the left over pasture fencing (5ft 2x4 woven wire) to reinforce those areas. But, of course I had to order hog rings and a pliers for them. Should be at the amazon locker tomorrow - ah a trip down the hill . BUT I guess I can add getting my little box, or 10, of animal crackers . 
Worked on some irrigation, need more pieces of course. Got done what I could. Planted more beans - the others actually sprouted and are growing at the barn👍. Also planted some beets, cucumbers and flowers - nasturtium (tasty).
Me, Obi and Ree on the drive about.


----------



## SageHill (Sep 27, 2022)

The roasty toasty string of days continues. Not as bad as last time, but enough that detection and quite possibly herding lessons are cancelled for the week. Tuesday is the regular clean stalls day. Not wanting to wait until the afternoon I got 'er done first thing - well after "seeding" the pasture with here a flake there a flake everywhere a flake flake, and then sending the sheepies out. Typically I clean stalls and listen to the Mike Rowe podcast "The Way I Heard It" -- you know, the Dirty Jobs guy. He's common sense - so refreshing. Today (_a new one comes out yes, every Tuesday_) it was truly appropriate as the title of today's podcast is/was "Holy Crap It's Thomas Crapper's Birthday" a fun and hilarious listen. Did a few barn garden things and headed back to the house to do a few more typical Tuesday tedious chores. Headed out to get some irrigation supplies and <cough> Animal Crackers (thank you @Mike CHS ). I had visions of skipping through the pasture with my little box of Animal Crackers with the sheepies following me (oh what a visual - I should put my graphics brain and Photoshop knowledge to work on that one ). But WallyMart didn't have the box. GASP. Not even any box - but oh they had BAGS --- BIG BIG BAGS. I opted for the cheap ones since my vision was destroyed and will remain only a vision in my brain. I kind of jumped the gun and left the ranch for said trip before I got notice of the hog rings Amazon delivery. Of course the hog rings arrived at the locker when I got home - another trip down the hill (maybe 7-11 has a box of Animal Crackers - it's becoming a challenge now .  
I traipsed over to the barn - big bag of crackers in hand and attempted to serve said crackers to the flock. Had two takers -- Ol' Spot, and the Barb. Good gravy I naming them - oh geeze. . So Ol' Spot has been taking horse treats from me the last few days. He ~did take a few crackers today - but the look on his face was "What the heck!" 
Of course I had horse treats too and he readily took those - I do believe the hor$e treat$ are favored (nooo nooo - you WILL like animal crackers .01$) . I guess the good news his he tried them and the Barb did too - off of the ground where I tossed one. The others - well they will be a work in progress. 
.
The $$ horse treat




The Animal Cracker



.
And "The Investigation"



PS -- I ate few too!


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 27, 2022)

SageHill said:


> The roasty toasty string of days continues. Not as bad as last time, but enough that detection and quite possibly herding lessons are cancelled for the week. Tuesday is the regular clean stalls day. Not wanting to wait until the afternoon I got 'er done first thing - well after "seeding" the pasture with here a flake there a flake everywhere a flake flake, and then sending the sheepies out. Typically I clean stalls and listen to the Mike Rowe podcast "The Way I Heard It" -- you know, the Dirty Jobs guy. He's common sense - so refreshing. Today (_a new one comes out yes, every Tuesday_) it was truly appropriate as the title of today's podcast is/was "Holy Crap It's Thomas Crapper's Birthday" a fun and hilarious listen. Did a few barn garden things and headed back to the house to do a few more typical Tuesday tedious chores. Headed out to get some irrigation supplies and <cough> Animal Crackers (thank you @Mike CHS ). I had visions of skipping through the pasture with my little box of Animal Crackers with the sheepies following me (oh what a visual - I should put my graphics brain and Photoshop knowledge to work on that one ). But WallyMart didn't have the box. GASP. Not even any box - but oh they had BAGS --- BIG BIG BAGS. I opted for the cheap ones since my vision was destroyed and will remain only a vision in my brain. I kind of jumped the gun and left the ranch for said trip before I got notice of the hog rings Amazon delivery. Of course the hog rings arrived at the locker when I got home - another trip down the hill (maybe 7-11 has a box of Animal Crackers - it's becoming a challenge now .
> I traipsed over to the barn - big bag of crackers in hand and attempted to serve said crackers to the flock. Had two takers -- Ol' Spot, and the Barb. Good gravy I naming them - oh geeze. . So Ol' Spot has been taking horse treats from me the last few days. He ~did take a few crackers today - but the look on his face was "What the heck!"
> Of course I had horse treats too and he readily took those - I do believe the hor$e treat$ are favored (nooo nooo - you WILL like animal crackers .01$) . I guess the good news his he tried them and the Barb did too - off of the ground where I tossed one. The others - well they will be a work in progress.
> .
> ...


Animal crackers or horse treats???


----------



## Baymule (Sep 27, 2022)

I bet horses like animal crackers too! LOL


----------



## SageHill (Sep 28, 2022)

A warm one today again. 92 at 11am. Didn't cool off last night - only down to 71. ugh. 
The Critter Cracker Caper Continues - three of The Littles will take them out of the hay trough - the pretty silver ewe really likes them. The Oldies are coming around - Ol' Spot loves them - I swear if I wanted to I could teach the old guy some tricks (no no no Trix are for Kids  no no -- don't want goaties). The old black one likes them as does the Barb - but they have to get to them before Ol' Spot. The Barb no long runs from me - a huge improvement. When this one was here last year, we'd be way down in the meadow grazing and for absolutely no reason it would take off with the smooth white one. Over hill and dale while the other sheep would look up seemingly say "idiots" and continue grazing. Because of the topography I couldn't see them, prayed they didn't take off for the cattle ranch a mile away (didn't want the Bo Peep Lost Her Sheep moniker) sent Obi and trusted. They came back with Obi doing a good job of it sooo calm. Well it happened time and time again - I finally sorted them out every morning and took the rest. I was glad to see them go back to a friend's who uses them strictly for herding training. And noooowwww they're baaaack. [that was long winded!] So maybe with the crackers they might just come around.
I got the hog rings - actually DH went to the locker to get them early this morning. After setting the sheep out and doing barn chores I loaded up the utv with extra fencing, cable cutter, and the new hog rings and went out and patched up the old rusted 4x4 fencing where the coyotes were going under. As I was driving to the fencing work I check out the red/fire ant mounds. Borax did nothing. Though they _did _clean up where it was. Grrr - I did pick up fire ant killer at the nursery yesterday so I need to go out and give that a try.


----------



## SageHill (Sep 28, 2022)

It's roasty toasty out and I went to check on the sheep. They of course were smart laying around in the shade on the side of the barn. I grabbed the Animal Crackers and ..... this happened! Silver from The Littles is now eating out of my hand - as long as she isn't butted away by Ol' Spot . Yes, sheepies I can hand out two crackers at a time - one in each hand.

Ol' Spot and Silver (Little)




Ol' Stripe and Silver



Silver (Littles)



-----
This is all your guy's fault - you've ~made me create Cookie Monsters.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 29, 2022)

Animal crackers are inexpensive in the big bags. For mere pennies you are a sheep hero!  When you can pet them, scratch neck, shoulder, then scratch their brisket, between their front legs. Just be ready for spoiled brats that will follow you around for scratches!


----------



## SageHill (Sep 29, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Just be ready for spoiled brats that will follow you around for scratches!


That's what I'm worried about!  
I've been doing the herding thing with sheep since the 80's. Helped out at shearing, trials, took care of huge flocks while owners were out trialing their dogs, all that stuff. Owned/shared sheep for the last 10 or so years at a friend's place. Now the sheepies are here (almost a year) - feeding was always 'toss X flakes' check water, ~maybe some pellets or grain on top. And yeah they'd follow me some, but only so far before they'd go their own way. NOW - they see me and are looking and wondering if she's carrying The Bag. One crinkle and that's it - busted and they are practically begging. This is A First.
Now with the ranch I really decided that yes, I'll continue to train dogs/give lessons - but there is a shift -- I want lambs -- some for the freezer, and some to grow, breed and work. I guess those crazy crackers are part of The Shift.


----------



## SageHill (Sep 29, 2022)

The weather forecast lied. Roasty was the forecast so I cancelled lessons today.  10:30 and it's only 81. 👍
Went over to the barn with Obi and Ree. As I got there I though oh geeze I could've grazed, but Ree (boundless energy) was with . She's really good - but a handful. If I lock her in the barn or a stall and take the sheep out with Obi she will bark her head off. Not what I want to hear. I decided to work her in the corral for a bit. She did good and the sheep did good - ALL of them. But - Little Black stomped at her a few times, Ree didn't notice as she's so fast she was passed before she could see the stomps. I did get her to settle in and go slow and steady. Put her in the barn and took Obi out. I figured I'd just work on him taking the flock into the pasture (attached to the corral) calmly - Obi is Mr Calm, the sheep are 'I'm going out to party'. It didn't work. I had him stay but he didn't take the flank when I told him and the sheep were wellllll into the pasture as Obi looked at me as if to say - 'you told me stay - should've just let me do it my way' --- which, giving him credit is the right way (I'm still a bit gun shy of that toe he broke in June). Knowing that if the sheep know they can get away from the dog they will always try - with that in mind I sent him on a big flank and he brought them all back nicely. Yup - The Littles were out too and they especially have to learn they can not get away from the dog. As he was brining them back Little Black decided to play stomperama and challenged him. Obi looked at me say 'The one has GOT to be kidding, right?' HA! At which point I decided enough of the Mr NiceGuy. Said to Obi "BITE 'ER". Obi is not, I repeat NOT a gripper. That would be a last resort for him. I just gave him ~permission to do what he needed to do. So it was BARK, BARK - Black - STOMP STOMP, BARK, STOMP - LOWER HEAD, BARK-CHARGE 2 STEPS, STOMP, BARK- 2 MORE STEPS, and Black decided he meant business, turn with an 'only kidding' and rejoined the flock. LOVE THAT DOG. I've been thinking that it's about time to go out in the open to graze with all of them. Sooooo, imagine Obi's surprise when we went to the pasture gate and I opened it. He was in doggie heaven - he LOVES grazing the sheep and it's been since the end of May that he's been able to do it. 
It felt great to get OUT in the open and everyone decided to play nicely - except - you guessed it Little Black who thought she could take off and head for the gulch that is thick with oaks and sumac (not the poisonous stuff) and 
goodness only knows what else - even I haven't traipsed in there. Obi saw the attempted escape from the far side of the graze area and managed to cover her before she got to the 'dark zone' - turned her and went back to being a "fence". Did I say how much I LOVE that dog?


----------



## SageHill (Oct 1, 2022)

Oops - missed yesterday. Hmmm
A lot of regular stuff got done, but not much in the house. Barn chores always seem to be 'more fun'. I got out on the UTV with the fire ant killer yesterday. I really need to be able to get down the road to the meadow with sheep and dog. Of course the biggest fire ant mound is right in the middle of the ranch road that we can't just move to the side because it's either a steep drop or a 2:1 hill. With the killer in hand I drove out the the first mound - and lo and behold the activity level was down about 80%!!!! And that's just with the borax. I guess the borax works but just slow. Good to know for sure. The same or better reduction in activity was true for all of mounds. YAY. Still had the killer with me and applied it for good measure. I'll go out later today and shovel/rake those areas if needed to disperse or get rid of the killer.
I took the sheep out with Obi and grazed again, two different areas this time. The Littles are getting more relaxed with the idea of a dog as a fence.  It was nice and cool - 60 and overcast.






Two of The Littles are now taking crunchy crackers from my hand! Of the olders only Ol' Spot is taking them from my hand. The Barb is still thinking about it and may be next. The others would rather wait for me to toss them one. Of course Ol' Spot is becoming a bit more of a butt head about it. He's always been pushy. If I tap him on the nose he walks away disgusted. 
Had a visitor at the barn yesterday too. A bit green! 




I should probably get a list made of what needs to get done - the truck
is in and we've got to go get it and drive it back. Stopping in OK to get
a trailer and then the long road home. It'll be a "quick" trip with no
stop overs other than sleep. DIL will be staying here while
we jettison to IA and drive back.
Have a great weekend - hope you all who were close to the hurricane are doing
ok.


----------



## SageHill (Oct 2, 2022)

Pretty easy and relaxed day around here. Took the sheep out with Obi and grazed different areas for about an hour or so. Got to watch them eat, watch Obi work seamlessly with any commands, listen to the birds sing, watched the hawk vs crow airshow. I didn't make it out to the areas where the fire ant mounts were to check on the progress of the ant killer yesterday so we didn't get down to the meadow. 
This afternoon though I did go and check the mounds - OMG that stuff REALLY WORKS! On the biggest mound there was ONE --- only ONE ant - and it was going all around trying to figure out where to go. The top of the mound was covered with dead ants. All the other mounds were the same - and not one more live one anywhere to be seen. Raked them all up, we're good to go to get down to the meadow when the time is right. I want the sheep to be calm and happy getting there and getting back. 
Had DS and DIL for dinner here and to show them what needs to be done while we're out getting the truck. 
All is good here. A great day ending with family and a good meal. DIL brought butter tarts for desert - YUM.

Ranch Help





A cool cloud - the things you get to see when you're out.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 3, 2022)

Such a BLUE sky around that cloud. 😄.  I have gloom and drizzle here on the E coast for now.  Will welcome clearing in a few days


----------



## Baymule (Oct 3, 2022)

You put Boraxo on the fire ant mounds?


----------



## SageHill (Oct 3, 2022)

Baymule said:


> You put Boraxo on the fire ant mounds?


Yup, borax straight out of the box. I saw on some homestead site they made ant traps out of borax water and sugar - put it in a container for ants they had in their garden and it worked. 
I figured with the fire ants I'd give it go - but not use the water and sugar out on the ranch road figuring that could attract some other critters. Straight up it did ok.


----------



## SageHill (Oct 3, 2022)

This morning just Obi and I took the sheep out. Yesterday the Barb was a bit sketchy at times during the move to the graze and back. I don't think Ree could have handled the situation as well as Obi. She's more push and zoom with not much finesse. Obi has the push and zoom but also just plain old knows the best way to handle unexpected things. Yeah, Ree needs the experience, but I need both her and the sheep to be a little more calm, don't want any of them learning the wrong way.  We got half way to the meadow and the Barb just got that "look" in her eye like she wanted to bolt. So, plan B - put the sheep on the hill and let them graze there for about an hour. They are not as spread out as I'd like yet - but that will come with time. They all did eat so we are making progress. The walk back was as expected, though actually much calmer than feared. Yeah, sure I could "let them go" and we all know the sheep would beat feet home to the pasture. But in doing that they'd learn they can escape the dog - bad, bad and very bad thing. We kept them under control the entire way back. No easy feat because the Barb wanted to charge home, The Littles had know idea what to do (but heck if the Barb runs they just might as well), the Oldies were happy enough to saunter along grabbing a bite here and a munch there, and of course there had to be ONE that decided to be Pokey - Ol' Spot. Obi had his work cut out for him - controlling the head and pushing the rear.
I took a couple of pics and some video. When I took him to the vet last week my vet asked if I had a video of him working. I did - but it was 'raw' - kind of long and boring (almost like watching paint dry  IMO) and my vet loved it. But in my mind I thought I should really make a video of him doing it all from start to finish and edit it down so it's not too long. With that in mind I took videos too - but of course to be in a good spot so see him I had to be closer to the sheep than I normally would - and that made the sheep think they should be close to me. Sigh. Usually when I have them out Obi turns on his living fence mode while I take care of things like cutting out old irrigation risers and lines, pick up ancient boards that were once used to prop now non-existent avocado trees - usually there are nails in those boards (95% of which are nail points ground side down), and other assorted ranch chores. That's when everyone does their own thing - sheep eat, Obi is a fence, and I'm getting things done.
The rest of the day will be more getting things ready to run as smoothly as possible while we're gone. DS and DIL were here last night and I showed them them the ropes. Together we put the sheep away - complete with The Littles going into their own stall (got to love the creatures of habit). And all with NO dog. 

Obi "The Fence" this morning.


----------



## SageHill (Oct 4, 2022)

A pretty regular day today - sans taking the sheep out to graze, a late fog bank rolled in so I took care of house stuff - almost ready to leave now - all "experiments" taken care of   , still need to finish up my normal "book" of instructions. I should just know that feed and pick up is pretty much all I need to say - but you know how it goes - just gotta provide "entertainment" via the "instruction book" complete with extra written instructions of the margins, arrows pointing to other extra notes, etc. Sheesh I'm a goob. 
'Twas typical Tuesday - cleaning stalls and listening to the Mike Rowe podcast. I'm sure there's lots of other stuff I just don't remember it all. It was go, do, go, do all day. One detection student coming late tomorrow - just may be able to squeeze in working my own dogs and grazing sheep. 🤞


----------



## Baymule (Oct 5, 2022)

I love that you take your sheep to graze with the dogs. It's not what I'd do, but I sure enjoy you and your dogs. 

Here's a funny for you. Had some friends come over, their grown son was enchanted by "those red dogs" (has he never seen FAWN color?) and he approached the fence. He probably thought he was going to pet them. Well, THAT didn't happen. The Anatolians barked and growled and he backed off. We visited and he remarked that he had a way with animals and dogs liked him. He was plumb bumfuzzled that my dogs didn't like him. 

I told him, "Those are GUARD dogs. Stick your hand in there and they will take your arm off." Then I explained to him where they originate and how for a thousand years they have protected the flocks from predators. So Mr. Dog Expert decided he would go out on the front porch to pet Carson, my big black Labrador/Great Dane cross. Carson backed away from him. Mr. Dog Expert walked towards Carson. This made him a threat and Carson stood his ground and barked at him. The dummy showed a glimmer of intelligence and came back in the house.   He just couldn't understand that my dogs didn't like him.

Good dogs!


----------



## SageHill (Oct 5, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I love that you take your sheep to graze with the dogs. It's not what I'd do, but I sure enjoy you and your dogs.
> 
> Here's a funny for you. Had some friends come over, their grown son was enchanted by "those red dogs" (has he never seen FAWN color?) and he approached the fence. He probably thought he was going to pet them. Well, THAT didn't happen. The Anatolians barked and growled and he backed off. We visited and he remarked that he had a way with animals and dogs liked him. He was plumb bumfuzzled that my dogs didn't like him.
> 
> ...


Awe, Thank you  ❤️ . Yeah - we each do what is right for us. For me the dogs got me into the sheep. It's what they DO. I was raised with a mindset if a dog is a _____ and they were bred to _________ then they should. Grew up with Vizslas and my parents hunted, the dogs never missed or lost a bird in the field - I know because I cleaned every stinkin' one of them! - good eats of course! 
So that's how I got into sheep - saw a Belgian Tervuren at a show, got one. Then "tried herding" (that was over 40 yrs ago ). I know A LOT of people who started like I did and now have ranches with lots of sheep. So that's why I take them out into areas that are not particularly fenced or fenced well. It's my own "rotational" grazing LOL. While I have a different breed than I started with ( though a "cousin breed") it's still the same. 
I'm learning so much from all of you who have come at this from another direction. Good Lordy I'd NEVER in a million years have thought to give them treats, to get them to eat from my hand. Things like that are not done by those who come at this from the competition herding dog world. Yeah - they follow us for hay and such, but it's a totally different picture. 
Hoping that I will end up with a blend of both worlds.
Too funny Mr Dog Expert - had me laughing - so many think they know or are dog people - and they have no clue especially with dogs like ours. I'd love to meet yours someday (you too of course  ) - I bet they'd like me - but it's on their terms in their time not mine if they do. Guardians of course have their own set of rules.
Ah - this morning's fog is lifting and my coffee cup is almost empty. 
Keep up the good work on the knee @Baymule you'll be outside with the critters in no time.


----------



## SageHill (Oct 5, 2022)

Got an extra couple hours today - my detection student called and was too sore after PT to work. "No Problem" I said. I find it's always easier to be that way then otherwise, and today I could use the extra time.
Didn't get out to graze the sheep with Obi (was before I knew of the cancellation) - but the walk over to the barn took more time than usual. The fog left "presents" - you'll see. I of course had to take pics. I used to have a photog biz that I specialized in working dogs (easy peasy because I "get it" and know dogs and livestock) and got to shoot for PBR at their World Finals for a few years 'on the dirt'. I've digressed, now you know why I take so many pics even with my dang phone.  And it looks like the sheep decided to "decorate" for Halloween too .
Sorry - lots of pics in this one. 
Back to getting everything in order for tomorrow.
Love the way the fog made the neighbor's avo grove "white" on one side.....




The walk to the barn - I just can't help myself - it takes a little time once in a while...


 
The sheep are setting up their own Halloween "decorations" .....


 


... and not to be outdone, one of the pea areas invited a Monster Mush overnight.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 5, 2022)

In a long way around, we got into sheep because of the dogs and we had to first get a dog to get started.    We had friends that held trials that we had attended several of.  We used one of their dogs to at least get started working and long story short,  we now have dogs that are good when we let them work but we often have too many to lose the time to let them work.  My sheep are so tame that all I do is open a gate and call them in.  I do let the sheep graze on their unfenced five acres and the dogs love it.


----------



## SageHill (Oct 6, 2022)

Mike CHS said:


> In a long way around, we got into sheep because of the dogs and we had to first get a dog to get started.    We had friends that held trials that we had attended several of.  We used one of their dogs to at least get started working and long story short,  we now have dogs that are good when we let them work but we often have too many to lose the time to let them work.  My sheep are so tame that all I do is open a gate and call them in.  I do let the sheep graze on their unfenced five acres and the dogs love it.


Love it! Yeah- I get that too many part. I've always said that those that are using dogs to work want to spend as little time as possible training them because there is no time when things have to get done. Very unlike those who just trial - many spend huge amounts of time working, training, perfecting, fine tuning, etc. And that's ok too for them because they can do it, it's their "golf course" as it were. It's good for the dogs too. I've got one fully trained, one almost there, and two pups who I've started (and two retired).
Our ranch isn't flat - can't see the whole thing without a drone. The coyotes here are active - though thank God not acclimatized to people like the cities. I'd love to let the sheep out all over but it's not practical for us (though the coyotes wouldn't complain). They have a pasture up by the barn that is safe. Yeah an LGD would be possible but I Ive seen a few hop fences around here.


----------



## SageHill (Oct 6, 2022)

A quick day before we head off for the truck in IA. A few herding lessons and finish up getting things set for ranch sitters and we're off. From the little I've seen already here looks like ga$ is going to be $$$$$ than it was yesterday. 
Grrrr and avoiding that soapbox.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 6, 2022)

If it wasn't for my LGDs I wouldn't have any sheep.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 6, 2022)

Sorry to say but gas is going to hurt this week compared to the last 2 weeks.  Such a shame US little guys are paying for this BS.... and now the gov't is going to "explore all possible domestic options to increase output"...A$$ HOLES... we were there... stopped the pipeline that by now would be bringing in the 2 million barrels a day that OPEC has cut back... and from a NEIGHBOR... not from some hostile bunch of anti-American regimes....


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 6, 2022)

One station here went from 2.92 to 3.19 overnight! 😐


----------



## SageHill (Oct 6, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> Sorry to say but gas is going to hurt this week compared to the last 2 weeks.  Such a shame US little guys are paying for this BS.... and now the gov't is going to "explore all possible domestic options to increase output"...A$$ HOLES... we were there... stopped the pipeline that by now would be bringing in the 2 million barrels a day that OPEC has cut back... and from a NEIGHBOR... not from some hostile bunch of anti-American regimes....


I AM SOOOOO WITH YOU ON THIS.


----------



## SageHill (Oct 9, 2022)

Back home again. DIL and DS did a fabulous job watching the ranch and taking care of all the critters. One of the pups is ~different - she barks at you, then is your friend, then seems to forget and it's rinse and repeat. Sigh. DIL was such a trooper - kept the silly one with her the entire time, basically "tethered together". Ala Monks of New Skete sort of. It helped a lot, but still after 3 1/2 days she said it's like 3 steps forward and 2 steps backward. Silly dog, she has tons of promise working sheep - I hope we can get her over this "stupid" phase. But what a sweetie DIL is to do then - then say she wished she wasn't traveling this month and next so we could keep this up and see where it goes. She'll be gone for 6 weeks so it'll be a back-burner mode for that. I've never had a dog like this so it's a learning experience.
They did great keeping up the gardens and taking care of the sheep. I am so blessed with my family. 
The trip half way across the country fly/drive for the truck and trailer was good, albeit a bit tiring. Day one of travel was just the truck. Going down the interstate in MO I barely spied a sign for Polish Pottery. Only one sign, and half covered by trees. Grabbed a quick lunch break and did an internet search and found the place - Renditions Polish Pottery - and it really wasn't too far off the route to OK -- soooooo --- we went. Back roads getting to see Good Ol' USA farm style ❤️ . There is nothing better than seeing the old barns, houses, fields, and equipment. Americana. 🇺🇸
We're following the nav to get to the store - the nav (Son of George - long story for another day) takes the scenic route. No complaints from us  I fully expect to find a squarish brick building with a parking lot. But NOOOO - 
we take the final turn and see this:






Weston, MO
American flags galore, tons of shops, little restaurants, and more. All decked out for fall. We could've spent the entire day there.
The pottery shop was AMAZING. Got a few things and a mug for DIL.

Picked up the trailer the next day in Shawnee OK, Then drove home straight through. Not too bad with two drivers. Though OK - you need to get a little paint and put better striping on your Interstates -- drove through some torrential rain and could barely at best make out the lanes! Thank God there was no wind.
Got home to everything being picture perfect. After we got everything put away I went to check on the sheep. Of course this involved animal crackers (see what you all have done to me?! ). I called "sheeeeeep" and they came running -- actually running not sauntering like usual. I've thought this since The Littles arrived - there may be a lamb on the way. The biggest of The Littles is bagging up. She took her first cracker from me today too.
The gal I got them from had them for ~about 2 months, and said the person she got them from had them in with a ram. They've been here a month. So - that's 3 months no idea when they were put with the ram. Exciting times


----------



## Baymule (Oct 9, 2022)

Glad you had a nice trip. It’s the side trips that make a straight there-straight back, a little more fun. 

Animal crackers=sheep crack cocaine


----------



## SageHill (Oct 9, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Glad you had a nice trip. It’s the side trips that make a straight there-straight back, a little more fun.
> 
> Animal crackers=sheep crack cocaine


That's for sure. It's those little places in the middle of somewhere.


----------



## SageHill (Oct 10, 2022)

TWINS
OK - last night I posted the photo of one of The Littles bagging up. This morning I was slow getting to the barn - on purpose because of the heavy fog. AND this is what I saw.....





So exciting to find TWINS!! Very newly born - if I'd been over to the barn at my normal
time I think she'd either be lambing or in labor. The white one has a brown patch over his
shoulders (yes - a ram lamb) and the colorful one is a ewe lamb.
Look who peeked and knows what happened ...




Obi has a big smile on his face. 
Both are nursing...



And I'm leaving well enough alone. While momma took her first animal cracker 
from be yesterday I'm not pushing things - time for the new "family" to bond.
Question - 
I have two stalls set up for sheep (others can be made available). The one stall where 
these three are is 12x12 and is the stall I've kept The Littles in at night since they got here.
I did that so the Bigs/Oldies wouldn't have a chance to bully them (I haven't had any
issues - just being smart about it) during the day of course they are all together in the pasture.
Would you keep these three separate from the other 3 Littles at night?
I can easily put the other three in the other stall with the Bigs/Oldies (12x24 stall). None of
the other three Littles look like they will be lambing soon. One could be pregnant, I don't think
the other two are (damn because I'd love for the silver one to be).
When would you let these out with the rest in the pasture??
DANG - didn't get that camera up in time!  -- well better late than never - I'll get going soon just setting it on the top of the stall.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Oct 10, 2022)

SageHill said:


> TWINS
> OK - last night I posted the photo of one of The Littles bagging up. This morning I was slow getting to the barn - on purpose because of the heavy fog. AND this is what I saw.....
> 
> View attachment 93919
> ...


awww they are adorable 🥰🥰🥰 and I LOVE YOUR BARN!


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Oct 10, 2022)

SageHill said:


> TWINS
> OK - last night I posted the photo of one of The Littles bagging up. This morning I was slow getting to the barn - on purpose because of the heavy fog. AND this is what I saw.....
> 
> View attachment 93919
> ...


I usually keep all my ewes with lambs together with the ones that don't and with the ram and never have bullying issues so I would watch them and see if you need to separate🤷🏼‍♀️.


----------



## SageHill (Oct 10, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> awww they are adorable 🥰🥰🥰 and I LOVE YOUR BARN!


Thanks! It's all a dream come true. LOL -- got the trailer and DH said I'd have to wash it out every time I use it. I told him 'Sweetie, just look at my barn'   He laughed said he should've known.


----------



## SageHill (Oct 10, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> I usually keep all my ewes with lambs together with the ones that don't and with the ram and never have bullying issues so I would watch them and see if you need to separate🤷🏼‍♀️.


I think I'll be putting them all together sooner than later - maybe later today. But I think I'll still keep The Littles in their 12x12 at night.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 11, 2022)

Sometimes with new mothers, it helps to keep them separate for a few days. I had a ewe single her first time, twin her second time and it was like she didn't know she had 2. So I jugged her and the twins. Let the dog in and she went into defensive mode, protecting BOTH. Ohhhh! THAT one is mine too! A couple of days and all was good.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 11, 2022)

You know we expect lots of lamb pictures, right?


----------



## SageHill (Oct 11, 2022)

Baymule said:


> You know we expect lots of lamb pictures, right?


 --- but of course!! They are sooo cute. It looks like the other three I bought are pregnant as well. Either that or I'm hopeful 😆.
Mama and lambs are doing great - she's got it figured out. Last night the lambs were bouncing around the coral and the stall. The other Littles are fine with them. They're both nursing well they've got that udder punch down to a science and those little tails wag a mile a minute.
I hope that the excitement and joy of having lambs never wears off. The awe I know for sure will stay.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 11, 2022)

SageHill said:


> I hope that the excitement and joy of having lambs never wears off. The awe I know for sure will stay.


 
Believe me, it never wears off. How can anybody resist those adorable little faces?


----------



## SageHill (Oct 11, 2022)

Day Two of Lambs
Since everything has been going well, and yesterday the Bigs visited through the corral fence, I let them all out together. The Lambs bounced all around. It was a day of bounce around, investigate, eat, eat, nap, eat, nap, bounce bounce, repeat. The trio spent  most of the day under the big old oak tree (pretty sure a California Live Oak)  in the bottom corner of the pasture. I should've got a real camera out to take a pic. Maybe tomorrow.
Being a Typical Tuesday I was able to keep tabs on them as I did the dirty job (clean/strip stalls) and listen to Mr Dirty Jobs - Mike Rowe podcast. Some dear friends who I share sheep with came over to check out the trailer and of course the lambs. Bonus - money for the sheep we sent to auction too.
Got my normal barn chores done, made a lot of "I'm going to go check on the sheep" trips. All is not visible from the house - makes for good exercise with a positive reward.
Lamb-Cam is all set up in The Little's stall - and yes, I checked it several times last night and this morning before I went over .
Some pics........
Whatcha' doin' in there?




.
Eatin'



.
Go on, go out and say hi



.
You too...



.
Well, Hello There



.
Let me tell you a secret...


----------



## Baymule (Oct 12, 2022)

Adorable! I love lambs, they are the sweetest! It's that honeymoon period before they grow up and become sheep.   

Just in case you haven't realized it, you are hooked. Hook, line and sinker-hooked.


----------



## SageHill (Oct 13, 2022)

Just a regular day - sort of. Walking of to the barn to let the sheep out and sort some off for lessons. Closer to the house than the barn (good) Obi and I stopped cold. About 50 ft from us something else did the same. A coyote. 😧
My first thought was 'damn I should have my gun'. When we go out to graze I do - but we were just going to the barn. Crud. I told Obi to "Stay" and I yelled (ROAR, BARK, ROAR) and waved my arms - the coyote started to almost lope off - not good enough - so I gave chase yelling ROAR, BARK, STAY (reinforce Obi) and said coyote decided I meant business and took off.
Thursday mornings I'm around the arenas and barn and other people and dogs are here too - good timing for me in case Ol' Wiley Coyote decided to check back.
Backing up in time to last night, I'm about to go to bed when DH says - 'You need to get to the barn - something's up. but it's not really bad' - so I head out there as I left the house he said 'the sheep are in the aisle, be careful when you open the door.' I open the door and peer in and say "What ARE you guys doing?" It was the 6 Ol' Sheep. They picked their heads up and looked at me as if to said "Nothin' " and they all lined up single file and calmly walked back into their stall. . I'll take the blame - I hadn't latched the door - my bad and they of course had a party with the hay that I had set out for morning. 
Looking for a vet - I've got a call in to one that my friend had said he used. I just want him to come out and do a check and to have things set that he's been here before I need a vet in a hurry. Waiting on a call back.
And of course some lamb pics .....



Look into my eyes, you are getting sleeeeepy, very sleeeeepy.
.........................................................................




I'm bigger than ewwwwwe.
.....................................................................................




What's that? 
..........................................


----------



## Baymule (Oct 13, 2022)

Carry a pistol. If coyotes are coming in that close, shoot one. Or two. 

Lambs are adorable. They are so precious


----------



## SageHill (Oct 13, 2022)

Yup, I’ll be carrying all the time now. Such is life, I’m a good shot and they know it. It’s been since mid spring that they’ve come close. Must be that time of year again. 
The lambs are soooo stinkin cute. 
This just happened putting them away - she came up to Obi nose to nose!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 14, 2022)

That is a picture that should be hanging on the wall! At the very least, enter it in POW. I love her markings, what's her name?


----------



## SageHill (Oct 14, 2022)

Baymule said:


> That is a picture that should be hanging on the wall! At the very least, enter it in POW. I love her markings, what's her name?


Thanks!! I should. 
My friend who just lost her heart dog the same day the lambs were born named the ewe lamb after her dog - Jasmine.
The dog in the pic is Obi Wan.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 14, 2022)

I like the name Jasmine. Obie Wan is awesome, just gotta love him!


----------



## SageHill (Oct 15, 2022)

It's been a couple of days. Things around here have been rolling along. We've had a few days of fog lasting late - I'm sure the vineyard folks are pleased with that.   🍷. It's kept things cool-ish. Long sleeve weather for us - probably short and tank top for the rest of you 
I spent time just watching the sheep, and the lambs. They all look fine. Then - I watched very closely. I don't think they are getting enough milk when they nurse. Watch and watch more - tails aren't doing that mile a minute wag. At best there is may 10 seconds of wag. There is a lot of testing out one teat and then going for the other. This is not what I remember from the big flocks that I worked that were not mine. Perhaps I'm over-thinking. But it looks so similar to what I've seen in dogs when a teat runs dry (usually from a sib draining it). They look good, have a good activity level, but the vigorous nursing is not happening. I decided if I ~think~ they are not getting enough, then they are not. If I'm way off base let me know. They have access to alfalfa and water - though mostly that's mom's. I'm keeping the trio separate in their own stall/jug. Mom is attentive to them and very much bonded, so that's not the issue. I think she just doesn't have enough or is drying up. I checked her udder and it feels normal, I can get some milk out - though I'm not well practiced in milking - other than dog litters and keeping track of things there. I did get Lamb Milk Replacer and the two lambs are getting supplemented with that. 
So that's been my last two days - and of course had other dog stuff I did today with the old girl (almost 14) Halo at a scentwork trial - just for her to have fun (she nailed the hide - WTG for a retired dog).
.....................
Hello - do you have something for us?




....................................................

Now what do I do? Chew? Bring it to you? Spit it out? Strip the little leaves?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2022)

They are adorable. Lambs are irresistible. How can you not love those schmoochy faces?

Lambs typically don't drink much at one time. Their stomachs are tiny and don't hold much. Their tails go like an airplane propeller and they suckle, just not for long. If the ewe truly doesn't have enough milk, then by all means supplement the lambs. She may reject them because their butt no longer smells of "her" milk, but you probably already know that. It has never happened to me, but others have bottle fed the lambs while leaving them with mom because she could not feed them, and she continued to mother them. I can see you are not in a panic, but after careful observation, following your gut feelings.

keep those adorable lamb pictures coming!


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 16, 2022)

They DO have the sweetest faces...almost smiling🤗


----------



## SageHill (Oct 16, 2022)

Happy Sunday Morning.
Did my "barn chores" this morning. Gave the lambs a chance at the bottle - both took a few sips and said no. OK lambs - you know better. Did the normal put of hay in the pasture let the Bigs and 3 Littles out. Washed out their waterer, The fun time - letting the lambs explore the aisle. They are tooo stinkin' cute. Yeah - I know cute until they turn into sheep - kind of like baby chicks are cute until they turn into dinosaurs, pups until they turn into dogs (though they start as "fur slugs", then baby pups, then pups, then ....  😆 ).
@Baymule  thanks!! I try not to go off the deep end , I've been around sheep since the 80s working dogs, and more from the 90's on when I got serious with training dogs and helping a friend who maintains a huge flock of sheep just for training dogs. But it's a whole 'nuther story when they are actually your own sheep (I get that too). Of course I do have the Story book as well. You all here are a wealth of knowledge that I so appreciate. It's all about learning and knowing that I don't know it all. Always learning!
Today's pics -
_________________

Can I eat this?





________________________________
The stuff inside tastes way better.



______________________________________________
If we hop around do you think she might open the big door??


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2022)

Yes it is different when those lambs are actually yours. Enjoy!


----------



## SageHill (Oct 17, 2022)

Sunny day today   - last week was pretty much overcast and foggy most of the days with some sprinkles too. I do like that too - it makes for slow and easy going days.
The lambs are doing well, some supplementing if they want it. Mama sheep is very much into the babies - no rejection at all. I've had them out in the aisle way in the barn and they do their lamb dance and run and hop - it's hilarious - the aisle is rubber so it's almost like they are bouncing on a trampoline  and the sound OMG makes me laugh just thinking about it. They are quite curious creatures. I've got the lamb fever pretty bad - I call "Lambie, lamb lambs" and they come over to me. Baaad I say Baad. Mama sheep took her first cracker from my yesterday. Too freaking cute.
--------
Can I come out?




-------------------------
Check this out - there was something tasty in here.



--------------------------
You're always holding that thing in your hands, can I taste it?




-------------------------------------
Alright, we'll stop bouncing to pose for you, but not for long.




----------------------
While mama sheep and the twins stayed up at the barn Obi and I took the others out to graze. The intention was not to get to the meadow, but we actually got there - NO FIREANTS along the way!! Thank goodness that problem is taken care of. The meadow is pretty brown , though it's to be expected. There is green starting to poke through in places - but not enough to keep the sheep happy yet. Of course Obi was VERY HAPPY to be back working again. The crazy "trial" sheep actually played nicely today. The 3 Littles that were with us did fabulous, it was their first ever time to the meadow and their longest walking the road to get there and back. HAPPY!
.
The meadow



------------------
Munching wild buckwheat along the ranch road.





News flash - just saw Roadie the roadrunner go by as I was posting this! YAY


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Oct 17, 2022)

SageHill said:


> Sunny day today   - last week was pretty much overcast and foggy most of the days with some sprinkles too. I do like that too - it makes for slow and easy going days.
> The lambs are doing well, some supplementing if they want it. Mama sheep is very much into the babies - no rejection at all. I've had them out in the aisle way in the barn and they do their lamb dance and run and hop - it's hilarious - the aisle is rubber so it's almost like they are bouncing on a trampoline  and the sound OMG makes me laugh just thinking about it. They are quite curious creatures. I've got the lamb fever pretty bad - I call "Lambie, lamb lambs" and they come over to me. Baaad I say Baad. Mama sheep took her first cracker from my yesterday. Too freaking cute.
> --------
> Can I come out?
> ...


I'm never going to get over that barn LOL


----------



## SageHill (Oct 17, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> I'm never going to get over that barn LOL


Come on out! We can sit on the porch and sip coffee or ?? and check out the view too. I love it, The stalls are all "Softstall" --- which is good and bad. Easy to totally clean - but have to be cleaned a lot and go through lots of shavings to soak up the wet.


----------



## SageHill (Oct 18, 2022)

Typical Tuesday, cleaning out stalls again. 
I think I've figured out my creep feeder. I need a sort pen to put by one of the arenas. IMO it would be nice to be portable. If I get 4 sheep mesh panels I can link them together and leave a fixed opening only the lambs can get through. Since I don't need both at the same time it should a win win. And when not in use it won't take up a lot of space.  I could probably do it 2 or three panels up against the corral panels - but might as well get what I eventually need (while the getting is still doable). Thoughts?? Bad or otherwise are always welcome.





Before getting into barn chores and cleaning I of course snapped a few pics of the lambs. Too cute. And took out the rest of the sheep to graze down the greening roadside. It of course adds hour(s) to the day but they are good hours for all. Got back to the barn and let all the sheep out in the pasture. Figuring out where to put another pasture. Looking around at some of the hillsides. Still have a roll or two of woven 2x4 to put to use.

Much quieter than a weed whacker! 



...
"Do purple towels taste like purple flowers?"




Have a good one everyone.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 18, 2022)

I had a creep feeder with slats the lambs could pass through. Only problem was, as they grew, they would squirm about halfway and get stuck. @Mike CHS has one with round holes that only their heads can go through.


----------



## SageHill (Oct 19, 2022)

Just when the weather was getting nice the Santa Ana blows in. Sigh - typical weather always keeps ya' guessing. With the cooler temps the last two weeks it was inevitable that we wouldn't settle into a cool fall that quickly. This morning the Santa Ana blew in - getting 90 today and dry, very very dry. Humidity when I got up around 5:30 was 30% and going down. Put hay out in the pasture - here some, there some, ..... feeling like a keeper in the zoo that hides food for "enrichment activity" for their wild critters   , Obi and I took the flock out to do a little roadside maintenance - a couple hours out "sheep mowing". Yeah - a weed eater is definitely faster, but this is definitely more centering  - sheep get fresh green stuff, Obi gets to work, I get to start out decompressed. Win, win, win.
The HayGuy bought hay for us - it should last about 2 months. Every time I buy hay I feel like I'm buying futures . At least the price has not changed since I last bought it. 👍
My detection dog student cancelled today because of the heat. No problem there, I can use the time to reorganize the tackroom.
There was another sighting of the mountain lion about three miles from here. I know that predators are out there, and also active in the daytime - but I'm sure glad I have a very secure barn for the night time.
.
Roadside Maintenance Crew..



------------------------
Obi "Helping"



________________________
... and obligatory lamb pic


----------



## Baymule (Oct 19, 2022)

I love Obi!


----------



## SageHill (Oct 21, 2022)

*Lambsitter ??*
Missed posting yesterday - but yesterday was well, yesterday  It was cool enough to give herding lessons in the morning. I got all but mama sheep and the lambs out. One the way to one of the arenas I realize I had The Littles with. It was all muscle memory getting the sheep out and going. Once I realized I had all of them I figured I'd just sort out The Littles. HA  they had other plans. Or rather they thought it best to be surrounded be the Bigs. Almost had them sorted out a few times and one would squirt passed.  Switch to plan B. Sorted some Bigs into the big arena, took the now slightly reduced flock to the small arena. Once again ~almost got the sort I wanted a couple of times but gave up and said "The heck with it - you want to work - so be it" as my first student drove up.It was the first time The Littles were worked by a dog other than any of mine. The best thing - they worked wonderfully. . Phew!! Perhaps the work with Obi, Ree and the pups has gotten them to a semi-dog broke status. 
I'm sure that taking them out to graze has helped A LOT in that regard.
I'm letting all of them out together in the field / pasture for the day and sorting mama sheep and the twins into their own stall for the nights. It's been working out great. 
I've noticed the last few days when they are out in the pasture that the barbados ewe has been hanging around the twins - all good and sweet. a nuzzle here a nuzzle there. I don't have a history on the barb - but I'm guessing somewhere along the line she probably had her own lambs many years ago. The sort last night was not as easy (disclaimer I was also on the phone should've just hung up and called back) - the outlier -- the barb wanted to stay with mama and twins. Mama sheep doesn't seem to care if the barb is there or not. She definitely watches out for her lambs. I did get the barb sorted into the Big's stall and Mama sheep and twins into theirs. I guess I have to name the barb Auntie Barb. .
We had a fog bank roll in this morning - love watching it. Sheep got out a little later than normal. All is well.

Auntie Barb









Fog Bank


----------



## Baymule (Oct 21, 2022)

Auntie Barb..... I love it!


----------



## SageHill (Oct 21, 2022)

Just put the sheep away. Last night I attributed the difficulty in sorting to being on the phone at the same time. WELLLLL - I was wrong.  I wish I wasn't wrong. Auntie Barb is taking her self appointed job seriously. No way was she going to separated from the family trio if she had anything to do with it. All the sheep went into the big stall. argh, so much for easy. Took them out got the lambs put the lambs in their night stall. Got all but Mama Sheep and Auntie Barb in the big stall. Trying to sort Mama into the lamb stall Auntie Barb slipped in. Oh for love of Goodness. I closed both aisle way doors, got her into the aisle and shut the door. AH HA! Brain power. Got Mama in with the babies - yay - and then let you know who into the big stall via the aisle door. DONE ✅. I better come up with a few more Plan B's for evening sorting. Obi helped as best he could never putting a foot wrong, There's only so much the boy can do! 
Hmmmm maybe I should get a lasso.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 22, 2022)

Yeah, lasso Aunti Barb for a wild ride!


----------



## SageHill (Oct 23, 2022)

It looks like ~perhaps fall weather is here. Cool breezes, clods, and OMG some wet stuff from the sky.
One of those 'going to do it projects' can now be checked off the list. Cleaning and reorganized the tack room. It wasn't bad, though there were some VERY DUSTY things, spiders and a mouse that needed to be ousted. And and old photoshoot prop (a HUGE square box - that ALL the dogs [4 at once] fit in. Ditched the box as well. Hosed off shelves, dusted off trunks, swept and blew the room out. It's SO much better now. I got plastic containers about the size of shoeboxes to organize the loose stuff and keep it dust free. The meds and the first aid kit and such are all in boxes like that now. When and if needed things will not carry a level of dust and dirt similar to an archeological dig! 👍
The sheep are all doing well. The lambs are growing fast. Still super cute of course. I did get the sheep panels yesterday and have set up a pen in the corral that I will be using for a creep feeder putting spacers in one corner just so the lambs can have their own "diner" .
.
On to the continuing saga of Auntie Barb. After putting them all away last night in their respective stalls she carried on baaa baaa baa for the lambs. The lambs were with Mama sheep and were happily nursing, munching hay, etc. Auntie Barb finally settled down after awhile. So you all know that she is self appointed Auntie. NOW she wants to be a wet nurse. . What the heck?!?!? She lets the lambs nurse. Seriously. Propeller tails and all. Especially the ram lamb. OR --- dramatic music playing in the background  🎶🎵 - is she setting herself up as ....
<cough> A "_cougar_" <cough cough - joking here> . 🤔😵‍💫
Have a great one everyone, I'm headed for another cup of coffee and going to reread my Storey book. 🤓
..........................................







_____________________________________
That's not Mama Sheep - that's Auntie Barb!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 23, 2022)

She will let down milk for them. You’ll never get them weaned!


----------



## SageHill (Oct 23, 2022)

Baymule said:


> She will let down milk for them. You’ll never get them weaned!


Oh gawd!!! Just my luck!
Should I separate Auntie Barb from them and keep her in the barn during the day? I was kind of thinking that this afternoon as I was doing barn chores.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 23, 2022)

Is auntie bred???  She sure wants to be a mommy!  Cute and sorrowfully sad at same time.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 23, 2022)

If you don’t care that she is going to be momma……. She will get attached to them and will be hard for her to give them up. Best to separate mom and lambs now. Just my 2 cents worth. 

We found a tiny kitten in the woods one time. Maybe 3 weeks old. We had a female mini Weiner dog, one year old. She took the kitten, the kitten nursed on the dog, dog brought down milk. Finally the cat was bigger than the dog, so we “weaned” the cat.


----------



## SageHill (Oct 23, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> Is auntie bred???  She sure wants to be a mommy!  Cute and sorrowfully sad at same time.


Nope, she’s definitely not bred. She’s only been with the same wethers and ewes for over a year. It ~was kinda cute until it wasn’t. 
The whole flock - just 10 total watch out for the lambs. The ram lamb snuck out of the pasture today (under a gate - he won’t fit much longer) and the whole flock piled up in the corner where the gate is. Didn’t take long for me to see why! 🤣


----------



## SageHill (Oct 24, 2022)

Beautiful day today. Started out at 48!!  Loving it. Took the sheep out for some "roadside maintenance" Auntie Barb was cut out of the "work crew" and  left in the barn. I could envision her making constant attempts to get back to the barn. She missed out on fresh greens. My friend who lost her dog the day the lambs were born came out to see them this morning. It was good to see her, she's doing well. I snapped some picks of her with the lambs. One came out sooo good - the ewe lamb just about touching her nose and my friend with a small smile ❤️
Today's the day I'll be turning the small pen into a creep feeder. Though I wonder just how much use it will get. I don't see any of the other sheep pushing the lambs out of the way for food, at least not yet. I'll have water, alfalfa and grain in there for the lambs. 
Of course Auntie Barb and the lambs continue to be best of buddies. Actually, Mama Sheep, Auntie Barb and the lambs are a unit out in the pasture. I separate her out at night. 
@Baymule - you said that she'd probably let milk down for them - would that be as nutritious as Mama Sheep's?? Based on what I know of dogs the answer would be no - but I'm a newbie at this. 
--------------
The "Unit"



 
-----------------
Hey Dude, I think you forgot to eat.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 24, 2022)

If she lets them suck, it will bring in milk, especially since she is all about the babies. No reason it wouldn’t be as good as moms.


----------



## SageHill (Oct 25, 2022)

Baymule said:


> If she lets them suck, it will bring in milk, especially since she is all about the babies. No reason it wouldn’t be as good as moms.


Oh man! These lambs are going to be FAT!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 25, 2022)

I think you are going to need a ram…… Auntie Barb needs a MAN!


----------



## SageHill (Oct 25, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I think you are going to need a ram…… Auntie Barb needs a MAN!


HA! She's already chosen "her boy"   --- and he's practicing on his twin already!


----------



## SageHill (Oct 25, 2022)

Out early this morning to graze. I can barely get my first cup of coffee down and Obi is doing the "let's get moving" routine. Once again I left Auntie back in the barn - a good move. One of the "trial sheep" (long tail wether) who gave me trouble last time he was here was on the "sketchy" side. Seemingly always looking for a chance to make a break. I truly don't want any of The Littles to learn this bad behavior. He never did make a break - Obi somehow always is in the right place at the right time. I think I've figured out the "why" that particular sheep is that way - he's a trial sheep - arena trial - where the stock always move away from the dog. Only after an hour out did he even lower his head to nibble a little. The others all got to the business of eating. I ~could see The Littles checking out what the errant wether was up to though. If Auntie Barb had been in the mix things would not have been pretty as she would have been trying to break back to the barn no matter how far away we would be. I'm not sure when I'll take the lambs out to graze with everyone, but I'm thinking soon-ish.
Yesterday I set up the creep feeder - and ...... it works. YAY the lambs go in, the lambs go out, the lambs go bouncing all about 🎵. {sorry warped humor}.  
The rest of the day - was cleaning stalls, barn chores and later will be a trip down the hill for groceries.
.....
Lambs in the creep feeder.




.........................
Grazing one of our hill tops...


----------



## Baymule (Oct 26, 2022)

Sounds like a lovely day!


----------



## SageHill (Oct 26, 2022)

Out grazing again this morning. It seems sooo weird to get out a bit before 8am because it's so dark. I can hardly wait for the time change when I'll be out by 7 and done before the rest of the world to be only just getting started. Yeah - I'm one of those "love standard time" peeps.
Nothing special this morning other than the peaceful "quiet" of sheep moving and eating.
The last month or so that we've been grazing I've been catching videos of Obi working. When I had him into my vet he asked if I had video of Obi working. Of course I did - but it woefully is not all of what he does. Of course my vet loved it (he's an awesome vet ❤️ ) but at that point I decided I need to make a short video that is all encompassing of exactly what Obi does out there. It's a huge undertaking - getting the video and then going through ALL of it to get bits and pieces of what I see in my mind. Video editing is not my forte' - stills you bet, I can easily power through 1,500 photos in a day. Video - ohhhhh gawd no. But it's really something that needs to be done especially while Obi is in his prime.
The lambs are growing like weeds. They are still cute, but I can already see that they've change from baby lambs to lambs. Those cherubic face pics are now a thing of the past.  Such is life, they grow and that is what we all want. They do sort of come when I call them . 
Got to run - have to teach detection class. (my life has gone to the dogs )
-----------------------
weed patrol




---------------------
Dance moves



----------------------


----------



## SageHill (Oct 28, 2022)

More of the same out and about grazing paths and road sides. Yesterday I went and helped a friend set up for
what is going to be an awesome Halloween party - she has a "native garden" - sages, pomegranates, and a lot of native bushes know idea what they all are - but she's carved a winding path through it and made Halloween "signs" on old barn board. Some ghosts here, huge "web" and even bigger spider, LOTS of "spider webbing" -- that is ~almost as sticky as real spider webs. Hundreds of little plastic spiders (she'll be finding them for years to come I'm sure!). And lots of little path and bush lighting - because when it's dark here it's black! She's got all sorts of games planned for the little kiddos. We've got other plans for that night so I'll miss, but it was fun setting things up.
...............
Grazing -- can you guess which one is a "arena trial" sheep???? I think I've seen him take MAYBE 2 bites in almost two hours of grazing. Yeah - ALWAYS looking for the dog. 
.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 28, 2022)

Sounds like a fun Halloween party.


----------



## SageHill (Oct 29, 2022)

Ah - Saturday. Lots of little chores to get done and the weather is perfect. Not too hot, not too cold, just right (Goldilocks style ). Hopefully I'll put a dent in the list -- or maybe even get 'er done.
Yesterday morning Obi Wan was limping on the right front - same leg he broke the toe on. GRRR. So I'm laying him up for a few days. He seems better today, but I'll be hitting the toe and shoulder with the cold laser and cross my fingers 🤞 Ree isn't ready for grazing yet.
Sheep are out and Auntie Barb is back at her mothering antics. She's either getting easier to separate at night to go in the big stall, or I'm getting better at outsmarting her. 🤷‍♀️
..





...


----------



## SageHill (Oct 30, 2022)

Happy Sunday all.
Took the sheep out to graze again this morning - 50 degrees (going to 80) while it was cool. The arena trial wether did better today - more munching than watching for the dog. Hope it stays that way - but I'm not holding my breath on that. 
Yesterday (?) I sawed out a board of the palette that I'm using as an entrance to the creep feeder. It ~was getting to be a tight fit for the lambs to get through. Gotta love battery power tools - grabbed the saw, took out the board and DONE. After grazing I put all the sheep in the corral and just watched aaaannnndddd the revised entrance works great.
..............
Creep feeder - mama sheep and Auntie Barb on the outside.
.


----------



## SageHill (Oct 31, 2022)

*Happy Halloween *




Well - yesterday was nice. 50 went to 82. Today is slated as 54 to 80. Time will tell.
BUT holding off on taking the sheep out to graze. Last night I went out to put them away in the barn and RATTLESNAKE 🐍 on the driveway. A baby one. Took care of it - but there is no reason to chance anyone having an unplanned encounter with one. I'll hold off until we get a good string of "cold" days. 
I've got plenty of things to do around the yard, house and such - guess those are going to get tackled now.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2022)

I haven’t seen a rattlesnake in several years. Feral hogs like them. There are just enough copper heads to bite dogs once in awhile. At least dogs survive copper head bites. Rattlesnake and they are dead.


----------



## SageHill (Oct 31, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I haven’t seen a rattlesnake in several years. Feral hogs like them. There are just enough copper heads to bite dogs once in awhile. At least dogs survive copper head bites. Rattlesnake and they are dead.


It's our 3rd this year - the first two were big - 3 ft or so. Both around the time the grove behind us was harvested earlier this year - late spring.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 2, 2022)

Rain today. Somehow the hourly forecast is predicting it will stop in 45 mins --- but it's been saying that for the last 2 hours   . I'm sure it will clear eventually. It's a nice drizzle, occasional real rain, then mist, fog, and drizzle. Perfect. Ground gets wet, soaks in, wet and soak - couldn't plan it better.
Sheep are out, still holding off on grazing and waiting for a few more days of cool. 
If it does clear up I'll go drag the arenas today or worst case tomorrow.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 3, 2022)

Woke up this morning to 48° and drizzle. A good thing!! YAY By 8 things were a wee bit warmer (50°) still a little drizzly and windy brrr. But we were literally on the edge of that. Heavy clouds to one side of the valley and clearing sky on the other. Taught herding lessons and decided to work with Zo when lessons were done. He was amazing. I really do think he is trying to be another Obi Wan. Around the house he'll watch Obi and then do the same thing. He hasn't watched Obi work with the sheep so what I'm seeing is all Zo - and loving it. 
The lambs are doing great and growing like weeds  . They're still very cute - but they've gone from being baby lambs to lambs. I'm sure there's a dorky stage coming before the switch into sheep. With all the years of herding and teaching at another facility daily I've spent a lot of time watching lambs - the cute stuff, run, lamb races, bounce around, etc - but I never watched as closely as I am now. I'm not hovering or anything, it's just different. 
I'm still trying to find a vet. I'd like to have one come out and check things over and have one I know when I need one. What's it take to find and get one?!!?!?! They either "don't do sheep" or don't return phone calls. GRRRR I guess the "poodle" people stole them all. 
.
Open the door - it's time to run and bounce around....


----------



## SageHill (Nov 6, 2022)

After a few days of thinking it's about time to do a simple take all the sheep just outside their pasture, I finally did it. The lambs were pretty good - though they did find "escape routes" and Obi had to cover them - he did well and the lambs responded well. Of course Mama ewe and Auntie Barb were extremely vigilant -even though both know Obi well -  to be expected of course. 
Took them part way to the meadow and decided to turn around and go back and put them all away. We all got to the pasture gate aaaannnnndddd - the lambs were lambs - yup to be expected and they don't know where the gates really are (except to crawl under them and get out a few times last week). SO they skirted the open gate and ended up outside the pasture fence. Obi went went nice and waaay wide to cover - but caught and ripped his carpal pad on the right front (OWWWW). Guessing on an irrigation pipe or corner post or ??? What is it with the right front?!?!?!! 
He's cleaned up and bandaged for a bit. I'll hit it with the cold laser later today. Than goodness pads typically heal quickly.
Outside the pasture fence....




..
Outside the fence, lambs thinking 
"What mischief can we get into now!?"


----------



## SageHill (Nov 8, 2022)

Hello Tuesday -- rain, wind and cold will = green very soon.  
I took 2 green bins of the alfalfa stems to my friend who has a hydroponic farm. She's going to use it for mulch and
gave some to her chickens. Hmmm - never thought of giving it to the chooks! I gave them a bushel full yesterday and they had a grand old time picking at it and scratching around it. It ~was a big pile and they effectively distributed it all around their run 👍. It looked to be a bit less this morning so maybe they snacked on it as well. 
The shredder I ordered last week was shipped yesterday and is "on the truck for delivery" today!! UPS - which means it should get here today! YAY. If it helps the sheep eat more of it great @farmerjan even if they don't eat it I'll still be able to reduce the huge volume some making it easier to "trash" or use. I'll still be looking for formulas on what and how much to feed of x, y & z. I remember doing that in school for cattle, hogs and horses. 
Wimping out here  - going to drive to the barn and clean out stalls.
Tomorrow is supposed to be clear - probably be spending time dragging the arenas and maybe the ranch road or tractoring the ranch road with the blade. 
The lambs are growing fast! Four weeks old yesterday.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 9, 2022)

Shred the stems and make a tossed salad with molasses dressing! LOL


----------



## SageHill (Nov 9, 2022)

Ah - what a day. High was 57. Got 3 arenas dragged - they look so nice after they've been dragged   . A bunch of herding lessons for tomorrow (gotta pay the hay bill ya'know ).
So,, the shredder. HOLY MOLY the thing works like dynomite. I popped the shred in one of the sheep feeders and ....
they liked it ...... until they got tired of the "newness" of it. Sigh. @farmerjan you pegged it - probably not an option to get them to eat more of the stems. Dang. BUT ! On the plus side it can take a huge pile and make a tiny pile. So score on reducing the bulk. Such is life. 
Looks like the cool weather will stay with us, and no rain in the 10 day forecast.
A knee nibbler.....


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 9, 2022)

Try @Baymule 's suggestion of adding a little molasses.  Most feed store/mills that make a "sweet feed" will often sell you a gallon or something like that if you ask to buy it... 
Do you feed any type of sweet feed/grain to the sheep?  Mix a little in and see if you can utilize it that way a little bit.  
If you had pigs you could add it to their "slop" wet feed of any kind and they would scarf it up.  If you ever wet down your feed for any reason, you could add a little and it would be a little more palatable that way.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 10, 2022)

Chef for sheep………


----------



## SageHill (Nov 13, 2022)

Busy weekend here - well, Thur-Fri-Sat.  Had the herding lessons on Thursday and a friend I "share" sheep with came by to work his dogs. It was good to catch up and good to have other well trained and well handled dogs work with the sheep. I'm integrating one of the "new" sheep into the working group as I don't believe she was bred (the silver one - dang because there would be cute lambs from her).  But such is life. She is working well and not crazy. YES! 
Friday was pick up, tidy up and the regular chores getting ready for Saturday. One of the Bearded Collie clubs came out to do instinct testing. 6 total dogs and a group of wonderful people. Most have been here before, they enjoy coming out to the ranch and just relaxing (they relax and I work 😁 - but that's ok - we are blest to have the ranch and like to share with good people). For the most part the dogs are pretty exuberant  - but they readily adjusted to working. Got some comments that I "have pretty sheep" - that was a first! ❤️ So all in all everyone had a good time and $ to offset the next hay bill. 
On to the hay - I've been pulling apart the flakes and the sheep seem to eat more of it that way. It's definitely a learning experience trying to get the most out of what I have. I haven't added in molasses to the shred ---- yet. Somehow that just seems like it could be a bottomless pit of creating pickier eaters. It doesn't get that cold here that we need sweet feed. 
The rain we got last week seems to be hitting the rest of you now! While we squeezed about an inch and a quarter out of it you all are better squeezers than we are!! 
The two "weeds" growing fast - 5 weeks old tomorrow....


----------



## Baymule (Nov 13, 2022)

Your ram weed needs to be weaned no later than 3 months, maybe sooner. They can be fertile at 3-4 months.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 13, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Your ram weed needs to be weaned no later than 3 months, maybe sooner. They can be fertile at 3-4 months.


 Thank you!! I read somewhere (God only knows where now) start weaning at 8 weeks. 
I know to keep him separate from mom and sis, but the others? I'd actually like to breed the other ewes. Thoughts on that? 
I mean ya' know Auntie Barb is really a cougar .


----------



## Baymule (Nov 13, 2022)

It’s advised to not use a ram that young. They need their time to grow.  I would recommend waiting until he’s at least 8-10 months old. 10 months would be better.


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 13, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Glad you had a nice trip. It’s the side trips that make a straight there-straight back, a little more fun.
> 
> Animal crackers=sheep crack cocaine


Thats a fact. I can’t smell like animal crackers or my lamb won’t stop jumping on me.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 13, 2022)

Baymule said:


> It’s advised to not use a ram that young. They need their time to grow.  I would recommend waiting until he’s at least 8-10 months old. 10 months would be better.


Gotcha! Thanks! 👍🏼


----------



## Ridgetop (Nov 15, 2022)

Just found your thread and finished reading it.  Where do you find time to take the sheep out and stay with them for hours while they graze?  I always wanted a trained herding dog but a friend who trained and showed dogs told me not to get a Border Collie since they would need to be kenneled when not working.  BC's high working drive would have them moving the sheep on their own!  Laura moved to the east coast years ago and is now a herding trial judge.
We did have an Aussie from working lines that we started but never finished.  She was good, but since our sheep came when we shook a bucket of grain, and were halter trained by our 4-h children, she had no real work!

Now with the LGDs I would be afraid that they would go after the herding dogs if they got into the pasture.  We are just not set up here for both herding dogs and LGDs.  The LGDs are more necessary at this point due to our predator load.  When we move to Texas we might have to look for a trained dog.  Maybe we could buy a dog that is not quite up to trial standards or is being retired.  DS1 said he would rather have a Mule - the gas operated kind.  LOL

I do think you should breed Barb next spring.  The ram will be old enough, and you can use him on the other sheep, including his mother.  You can use the same ram on his daughters and sisters for 2 generations with no problems, but the 3rd generation must be terminal.  You can choose specific ewes to breed each year since you won't want to train other dogs on your lambs at first.  For trials do the dogs have to know how to drive pregnant ewes and ewes with lambs?  The dogs have to be gentler with them than they would be with a flock of wethers and open ewes.  Or maybe for trials you don't need the dogs to herd ewes with lambs.  I think it would be interesting to train your own dogs to discriminate between mamas with lambs and sheep without lambs.  

Love all the pictures.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 15, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> Just found your thread and finished reading it.  Where do you find time to take the sheep out and stay with them for hours while they graze?  I always wanted a trained herding dog but a friend who trained and showed dogs told me not to get a Border Collie since they would need to be kenneled when not working.  BC's high working drive would have them moving the sheep on their own!  Laura moved to the east coast years ago and is now a herding trial judge.
> We did have an Aussie from working lines that we started but never finished.  She was good, but since our sheep came when we shook a bucket of grain, and were halter trained by our 4-h children, she had no real work!
> 
> Now with the LGDs I would be afraid that they would go after the herding dogs if they got into the pasture.  We are just not set up here for both herding dogs and LGDs.  The LGDs are more necessary at this point due to our predator load.  When we move to Texas we might have to look for a trained dog.  Maybe we could buy a dog that is not quite up to trial standards or is being retired.  DS1 said he would rather have a Mule - the gas operated kind.  LOL
> ...


I do believe it's a small world - I'm guessing your friend Laura N. who moved to the east coast lived down here in San Diego county before moving - she's also a friend of mine (we're also both judges)! 
Yeah - the BC's are pretty high drive or at least need to be working a large amount of the time. The are kind of OCD in that they need to work. Can't quite leave them alone with the sheep - they're movers not guardians. I know a lot of people who have guardians - and most of them have to put them up when they go to work the dogs for herding. A lot are ok with their own dogs, but client dogs, even regulars, are not a good mix.
You're being realistic in all your thinking about the LGDs and the herders. Having read a lot of your threads "that's you"  .
HUGE HUGE thank you for the advice on breeding!  I'm so entirely used to breeding in the dog world this is another thing all together.
As for time to take them out to graze - it's a first thing in the morning while it's cool / cold (less chance of snakes), and it's the style that I train my dogs to work, "large flock" (though my flock is far from large) but the work is still the same - keep them on the road, move along the sides, put them in a grazing area, keep them there (i.e. dog has to become a "fence", change the direction they are grazing in, etc. There are trials for this type of herding as well. AKC has two types of trials for this - C course, and French course. AHBA calls it large flock. It's very different from the typical herding trials you see, not at all like the border collie trials.
So I spend the first few hours of the day out grazing - that includes "training" the dog (though Obi Wan doesn't need the training any more), grazing "mows" down the growth lol: - yeah I know a weed whacker is faster), and as they graze I'm out there checking fences, picking up boards from the old grove, ripping out old irrigation lines, trimming trees, yanking bad weeds, filling in holes, etc. all the while Obi keeps the sheep in a grazing area that I decided needed some "clearing".
Too funny -- when the wild cucumber starts up I rip out the vines and on the walk back to the barn/corral/pasture I put the vines on the backs of the sheep to carry back! 
 .
Sad to see that you are moving to TX (though I totally understand), but CA will be losing a good person with a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 15, 2022)

Another day in my paradise. 46 in the AM and 68 in the PM. Layers! HA - I find my layers on fences, hay bales, boulders, --- it could look like laundry some days .
Typical Tuesday cleaning stalls, and now the added shred the stems. Though I'm shredding them 3-4 times a week now. It sure is knocking down the volume!!! YAY 
DH spent time out on the ranch road trenching and doing work to put in more drains. Last week's rain was perfect to point out areas that needed improvement. So it's drains, swales, maybe gunnite swales, and who knows what else. He's also checking out ordering bark chips for the circle in front of the barn. YAY - that'll look nice.
The lambs are too cute sometimes. Today was one of them. I take some pics and send them to my friend who lost her dog the day they were born - it helps her. Easy for me to do, and something good for her. 
This one made her laugh....




Here they are - not the greatest pics -


----------



## Baymule (Nov 15, 2022)

Peek-A-BOO! 

Hahaha! They are so cute!


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 16, 2022)

These grow out months are why young boys are a PITA for breeders.  Almost easier to have a few, to house together and away.  It's also a reason for castration.       yours would have a difficult time reaching your adult ewes, for a little while, to be breeding effective.

ETA    Whoa!!  Just saw the pic, he's definitely getting tall!  🤣.  Now you'll be needing a pen just for him. 👍🥴


----------



## SageHill (Nov 16, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> yours would have a difficult time reaching your adult ewes


Must be why he put a mounting block on his Christmas list.   
.
My plan is the use him which is why I didn't castrate. Probably should've done tails though. Next time.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 16, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> For trials do the dogs have to know how to drive pregnant ewes and ewes with lambs?  The dogs have to be gentler with them than they would be with a flock of wethers and open ewes.  Or maybe for trials you don't need the dogs to herd ewes with lambs.  I think it would be interesting to train your own dogs to discriminate between mamas with lambs and sheep without lambs.
> 
> Love all the pictures.


@Ridgetop -- oops missed that question. In trials we do not use heavily pregnant ewes, ewes with lambs, or lambs. 
Though my dogs have worked with all of those. They are very perceptive of them and work them differently than open ewes or wethers. 
Obi Wan loves babies -- of any type, he's super calm and sweet with them. That's pretty much true of all the dogs I've had, though it's definitely not true of all herding dogs. Mine know the difference without me telling/teaching them. And we all know ewes with lambs are usually not to be pushed around - they push back!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 16, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> Just found your thread and finished reading it.  Where do you find time to take the sheep out and stay with them for hours while they graze?  I always wanted a trained herding dog but a friend who trained and showed dogs told me not to get a Border Collie since they would need to be kenneled when not working.  BC's high working drive would have them moving the sheep on their own!  Laura moved to the east coast years ago and is now a herding trial judge.
> We did have an Aussie from working lines that we started but never finished.  She was good, but since our sheep came when we shook a bucket of grain, and were halter trained by our 4-h children, she had no real work!
> 
> Now with the LGDs I would be afraid that they would go after the herding dogs if they got into the pasture.  We are just not set up here for both herding dogs and LGDs.  The LGDs are more necessary at this point due to our predator load.  When we move to Texas we might have to look for a trained dog.  Maybe we could buy a dog that is not quite up to trial standards or is being retired.  DS1 said he would rather have a Mule - the gas operated kind.  LOL
> ...


That’s not true of all BCs. My boy is out of solid working lines, is partially trained, and would spend ALL day outside working if I let him. He does NOT go into the sheep pen with them unless I call him. In the house, he’s a complete veg. I’m down with the ‘Rona and spent all day in bed sleeping yesterday. He spent all day in bed sleeping with me. 

You need a dog with a good “off switch”.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 16, 2022)

purplequeenvt said:


> That’s not true of all BCs. My boy is out of solid working lines, is partially trained, and would spend ALL day outside working if I let him. He does NOT go into the sheep pen with them unless I call him. In the house, he’s a complete veg. I’m down with the ‘Rona and spent all day in bed sleeping yesterday. He spent all day in bed sleeping with me.
> 
> You need a dog with a good “off switch”.


Yup! You’ve got a great one 😊. There are many that are like that and then those that are OCD about working. Breeds and what they do is a generalization with odds in favor of what the breed does. I worked with an Dobe that easily was a good herder. Every dog is an individual.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 16, 2022)

Cool morning in the 40s, comfy afternoon in the low 70s. Can't complain. Getting things ready for continued work on the drains for the ranch road and next to the big arena - more pieces to get. 
Not much new, just the same ol' same ol'. 
As for the phone, that listens in to every word I say (need to get a "cage" for the darned thing) - I think it should be renamed an "information gathering device"   BUT the phone that thinks it knows everything seems to think the lambs are dogs.
Check it out !


 LOOK  - it's a DOG!
---------------------------------------------------------
But what kind is it??


 

 


What next?!! 

.......


----------



## Baymule (Nov 16, 2022)

It’s a DOG!! Your phone can’t even agree with itself on what breed of dog you have! I vote for Italian Greyhound. 

You don’t have to dock tails on hair breed sheep. Dorpers are docked. Katahdin and other hair breeds are not. So unless you just want to, you don’t have to


----------



## Ridgetop (Nov 17, 2022)

There is no need for you to dock your sheep unless you like that look.  After 30 years of sheep, an undocked sheep looks strange to us.   Hair sheep (except Dorpers) are seldom docked.  The reason for docking in wooled breeds is to avoid fly larvae and maggots in the wool under the tail from blood and birth fluid, poo and pee.  When you are raising sheep for a wool crop, the wool from that region will be discarded due to the above reasons.  Most breeders/ranchers who run commercial Dorper/ Dorper X flocks often don't dock.  If you are bringing 100+ lambs to the sale yard and selling by the pound (dream on So Cal breeders  LOL) those extra ounces of tail (not to mention testicles) per lamb translate into $$$.  At just 8 ounces per tail per lamb that is 50 extra lbs. on your check, and if you have pasture and are keeping your lambs until 70-90 lbs., those tails and testicles will weigh a lot more.   Anywhere from $100 to $200 per 100 lambs.  Since a lot of commercial ranchers are bringing in several hundred lambs at a time, those tails and testicles can give you a big bonus.  And you save time castrating, avoid the possibility of infection, and/or cost of an extra vaccination for tetanus.

 We dock our ewe lambs but no longer dock or castrate ram lambs going to the sale yard.  Ram lambs grow faster and heavier than wethers and ewelings.   And our ethic buyers prefer lambs with tails and testicles.  Since we don't have any graze here, we pull our ram lambs straight from the ewes at 3 months (weaning), toss them in the trailer, and take them to auction.   They usually average 50 - 70 lbs. at that age depending on whether they are twins or singles.  If I plan to keep and register a ram lamb, we will dock him.   

Isn't it a small world about you knowing Laura N!  We got our first goat - a beautiful little Toggenburg yearling from her, as well as our original Dorset sheep when she lived here in Tujunga.  When DS2 sold his Dorset flock to concentrate on his dairy goat herd, Laura bought the small flock from us since they were her original line which she purchased from the sheep instructor at Cal Poly Pomona.  He had developed them over the years, and they were wonderful sheep, super cam, great wool and carcass, and could have doubled as milk sheep.  We all learned a lot from those Dorsets.  Those Dorset traits are what I love in my White Dorpers.  She is also the instructor DS3 and I went to with our Aussie for herding classes.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 17, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> There is no need for you to dock your sheep unless you like that look.  After 30 years of sheep, an undocked sheep looks strange to us.   Hair sheep (except Dorpers) are seldom docked.  The reason for docking in wooled breeds is to avoid fly larvae and maggots in the wool under the tail from blood and birth fluid, poo and pee.  When you are raising sheep for a wool crop, the wool from that region will be discarded due to the above reasons.  Most breeders/ranchers who run commercial Dorper/ Dorper X flocks often don't dock.  If you are bringing 100+ lambs to the sale yard and selling by the pound (dream on So Cal breeders  LOL) those extra ounces of tail (not to mention testicles) per lamb translate into $$$.  At just 8 ounces per tail per lamb that is 50 extra lbs. on your check, and if you have pasture and are keeping your lambs until 70-90 lbs., those tails and testicles will weigh a lot more.   Anywhere from $100 to $200 per 100 lambs.  Since a lot of commercial ranchers are bringing in several hundred lambs at a time, those tails and testicles can give you a big bonus.  And you save time castrating, avoid the possibility of infection, and/or cost of an extra vaccination for tetanus.
> 
> We dock our ewe lambs but no longer dock or castrate ram lambs going to the sale yard.  Ram lambs grow faster and heavier than wethers and ewelings.   And our ethic buyers prefer lambs with tails and testicles.  Since we don't have any graze here, we pull our ram lambs straight from the ewes at 3 months (weaning), toss them in the trailer, and take them to auction.   They usually average 50 - 70 lbs. at that age depending on whether they are twins or singles.  If I plan to keep and register a ram lamb, we will dock him.
> 
> Isn't it a small world about you knowing Laura N!  We got our first goat - a beautiful little Toggenburg yearling from her, as well as our original Dorset sheep when she lived here in Tujunga.  When DS2 sold his Dorset flock to concentrate on his dairy goat herd, Laura bought the small flock from us since they were her original line which she purchased from the sheep instructor at Cal Poly Pomona.  He had developed them over the years, and they were wonderful sheep, super cam, great wool and carcass, and could have doubled as milk sheep.  We all learned a lot from those Dorsets.  Those Dorset traits are what I love in my White Dorpers.  She is also the instructor DS3 and I went to with our Aussie for herding classes.


You are such a wealth of knowledge! ❤️ Huge thank you on the tails and testicle info -- things I hadn't though of. LOL of course I'm not looking at that many sheep - but info is priceless. My reasoning on the tails is from a stand point of them being a "handle" for dogs/coyotes. Though I will not work with dogs that are going to grab a tail (I recommend someone else for training), I have seen a few de-gloved tails at other facilities. Not a good thing. If I want to keep a ram lamb as a future working/training sheep I would definitely castrate. At this stage in the game I'm trying to build up -- LOL trying to find and get more sheep earlier this year was next to impossible. It seems like things are opening up now -- but I'm already on my current path - not sure if changing directions is a good thing because things take time and don't happen overnight. WHY CAN'T I JUST GOT TO THE STORE AND BUY A FEW SHEEP OFF THE SHELF  (joking).
The current path I'm on my evolve into something else, which is ok, because that usually is because of the way things should be. I love grazing my sheep in the morning, I'd like to have something for the freezer (not there yet of course), have sensible sheep that I can use for herding lessons (which pay the hay, grain, and bedding bills).
IT definitely is a small world - Laura had really nice sheep when she was here. She was always careful and thoughtful with what she did and how she did it. I'm sure she's still that way. It's been years since I've seen her.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 17, 2022)

It was a nice brisk morning today - had a quick breakfast and tea and headed out to graze some of the sheep before the herding lessons. Obi and I sorted out the ones we wanted and I started to head out when I though - OH NO - I don't have anything with me in case of coyotes. I stalled out, thought go ahead anyway, then thought - no go back and get it - you know the drill good angel on one shoulder and not so good on the other.  In the end I went back to the barn grabbed what I needed and went out prepared just in case. 
Not long after we started down the ranch road there was movement, I turned and yup - there was a big old bushy coyote. If it was a dog it would have been a Best of Breed specimen. I can appreciate that. BUT not what I want. I told Obi to stop and hold the sheep. He did a good job especially considering there was a crazy one in the bunch. Yeah the one that was an arena trial sheep, the one who doesn't really eat much when you got out to graze with a dog. I've digressed..... so the Best of Breed coyote stopped - heard me tell Obi to stop and hold - and he (coyote) did a quick look and started to quickly trot away. I gave it a little persuasion and he took off like a shot! .
I kept an eye out for him the rest of the time out there just to be smart. My guess is he was saying 'oh crap' to himself as he charged away.
The ranch is greening up!! You all will chuckle at our little bit of green (I think I have green envy of what you all have ).
Green stuff !!!!!



.
My kind of morning. There is nothing more relaxing and centering than this .......


----------



## SageHill (Nov 17, 2022)

@Ridgetop  I bet we know a lot of the same people! Interesting on how small the world is. I have a friend with sheep up around you somewhere - Judy, she does herding.


----------



## Ridgetop (Nov 19, 2022)

Laura's ranch name is Glenrose Farms you can look her up if you have lost touch.  
info@glenrosefarms.com. to contact her and www.naturalherding.com. is another address.  I have not talked t her is a long time either.

I don't know Judy, but I am not into herding since I don't have a herding dog.  I do know Eileen Hanson in northern California who does herding training and runs Dorsets, Dorpers, Boer goats and pigs.  She and her husband raise and process their own meat for Farmer's Markets.  She and her husband were doing several markets weekly before Covid.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 19, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> Laura's ranch name is Glenrose Farms you can look her up if you have lost touch.
> info@glenrosefarms.com. to contact her and www.naturalherding.com. is another address.  I have not talked t her is a long time either.
> 
> I don't know Judy, but I am not into herding since I don't have a herding dog.  I do know Eileen Hanson in northern California who does herding training and runs Dorsets, Dorpers, Boer goats and pigs.  She and her husband raise and process their own meat for Farmer's Markets.  She and her husband were doing several markets weekly before Covid.


Yup! I was about to ask you if she kept her ranch name. Glad she did 😊. I’ll have to drop her an email when I get a chance. 
Not sure if I know Eileen. She sounds like my kind of people 😊. Busy weekend of judging for me so DH has been taking care of the sheep. 😯😃


----------



## SageHill (Nov 22, 2022)

Ah Tuesday Tuesday - Started out with a breakfast sandwich and tea, then off to the barn with Obi. Had everything I needed, hat, gloves, sunglasses, and coyote persuasion device   .
Got to the barn and did a quick sort, leaving Auntie Barb, Mama Ewe and the Twins behind. I was chatting with Obi's breeder in Belgium who is having trouble with someone in Chili saying dogs she breeds are not good. You all know the FB Bully wars. I decided that she needed some help, though I no long post there (over a year and a half now). What a better way than to take pics and msg her a write up with what we were doing at that very minute. I snapped a few pics on the way to the meadow. The sheep were being perfect, Obi was perfect, everything was perfect. I sent her the pic and a write up of how he is a real working dog, healthy, fit, smart, yada yada as the sheep were munching the fresh greens. We moved around various areas of the meadow - different greenery in different areas - going for that well balanced salad for sheep ! I decided to take the south ranch road back to the barn. BUT....... Mother Nature had other plans. Remember that coyote from last week?? Well he presented himself centered on top of the huge boulder on the south end of the pasture. God he was gorgeous. AND CLOSE. As I was reaching for some persuasive encouragement the photographer in me said 'This is a National Geographic photo op - grab your phone first' - I thought it, but I continued with some persuasion and he beat feet the heck out there well persuaded. I was glad that I left the family unit at the barn. I am 100% certain that had any of the sheep moved fast or bolted his prey drive would have completed his mission of finding breakfast. As Obi and turned the sheep to continue this time to the north ranch road I once again realized just how amazing my dog is. He kept and held the sheep still, standing between them and the breakfast hunter. Never once doing anything to cause the sheep to worry, move or bold. The hunter was maybe 50-60 ft way max. I am yet again amazed, and know how blest I am to have him and to continually be in awe of what he does. I'm sure you all have the same as well. I thank God every night for him and the others I have. 
Yesterday I shredded all the alfalfa stems the sheep won't eat 1 full green bin and some more of shred. Am I feeding too much that they decide to only eat the goodies??? Like a kid that eats desert first?!?!? 
Stalls and auto waterers are all cleaned out, fresh shavings spred (fun to kick around ) and listened to Mike Rowe's new podcast. On with the rest of the day.
_Going down the north ranch road to the meadow to graze...._





_Grazing in the meadow....._



_Auntie Barb - practicing to be a mama sheep (she already thinks she is )..._


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 22, 2022)

SageHill said:


> Yesterday I shredded all the alfalfa stems the sheep won't eat 1 full green bin and some more of shred. Am I feeding too much that they decide to only eat the goodies??? Like a kid that eats desert first?!?!?


Years ago I showed goats and one of the other exhibitors (who won tons) shredded his alfalfa hay (stems and leaves) before offering it to his goats.  He mixed some grain with it and they scarfed it up.  No waste!  He also offered grass hay in it's natural form for the long-stemmed roughage that ruminants need.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2022)

Great coyote/Obi moment! I know you are so proud of him! 

FB bully huh? Good work on the write up and pictures.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 22, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Great coyote/Obi moment! I know you are so proud of him!
> 
> FB bully huh? Good work on the write up and pictures.


Thanks! LOL and I didn't write about the coyote because that was when we were done grazing. HA - I'm sure the FB bullies would say Obi should have chased the coyote away. Definitely a no-no around here - his job, sheep. My job, protection and personal ranch hand   . I also include the pic of Obi and the baby lamb ❤️.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 22, 2022)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Years ago I showed goats and one of the other exhibitors (who won tons) shredded his alfalfa hay (stems and leaves) before offering it to his goats.  He mixed some grain with it and they scarfed it up.  No waste!  He also offered grass hay in it's natural form for the long-stemmed roughage that ruminants need.


I haven't thought about mixing it with grain - though I already put alfalfa pellets with the regular flakes in the evening - they grab that first of course! @Baymule suggested mixing with some molasses - sounds good - but I would be a chef to the sheep  - not quite ready to head that direction ..... _yet._
Goats - yeah - sigh - I know I could get a few, but not exactly what I have in my plan. Trying hard to be flexible while still sticking with the plan.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 23, 2022)

What a grand morning it is today. Temps 47-72. Blue skies. I love this time of year. Sorry ya'll with that white stuff, I've finally got green stuff   . Our "seasons" here are green and brown. .
I've been reading everyone's posts about their pastures, the number and size, rotation, fencing, etc. Reading and thinking OMG I'm doing this wrong - I need to fence up a lot of different areas. I admit my head was spinning a bit on that. Then, this morning, I realized the way I do things here is different. I do do "rotational" grazing of sorts. But the difference is I take my sheep out and about the ranch, choosing different areas almost daily. We're out first thing in the morning (after I grab a quick breakfast and tea/coffee) taking the sheep somewhere for their breakfast. They get to the "diner of choice" and settle in to have a leisurely breakfast. When they stop munching for awhile we nudge them a bit into a slightly different area. It seems they like to eat different things (yeah - my picky sheep). Once they move a little and find course #2 they settle in and eat some more. When that doesn't work and they all stand there and look at me I know they are done. Then we go back to the barn/corral/turnout-pasture.
This morning we grazed one of the hills off of the south ranch road. Those hills, as are many, are thick with last years wild geranium. Tall (knee to thigh high) thin crispy branches that the sheep would prefer to stay out of. I don't blame them - nothing like a "stick in the eye" when you got to grab a bite. My task is to whack them down with my stock stick. Once they are down to ankle height or less the sheep are more than happy to munch on the fresh greens below.  If I was a golfer I'd have a heck of a swing! HA - probably like those people who say their dog would be a great herder because s/he runs around their kids 
Peaceful and quiet (except for the thhhhh whack of my stick ). No coyote today - yay - must've hit the mark yesterday. 
Time to get to town for some T-Day preps and a few other things.
Have a great one everyone.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 23, 2022)

Your cross fencing is Obi. ‘Nuff said.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 23, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Your cross fencing is Obi. ‘Nuff said.


😊🥰


----------



## SageHill (Nov 24, 2022)

From our ranch to yours -
*Happy Thanksgiving*.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 26, 2022)

Yesterday - day after Thanksgiving - DIL and I went to our favorite artist's fair - a small one but the craftmanship is always the best. It was a sad one though - very few of the artists were there. We know one of the potters said last year she was retiring (think she said she was 87 ?) - so that was expected, but so many others were not there. Add in the artist whose home / studio / lakeside property (several acres) that it is always at (last 20 yrs)  said that this is the LAST show. . We bought some things and are now wondering what we will do next year. It's become a tradition with us. Every other show around is no more than people going to the craft stores and going wild with glue guns . The sheep spent the day in the *green *turn out pasture.
Today Obi and I took them to the roadside /driveway to munch down the greenery - they did a good job too. Then moved down the ranch road to a slope area where the sheep munched, Obi turned into a fence, and I brush whacked with my stock stick. We made it down to the meadow for awhile - but by that time the sheep were just hanging out and not munching so we went back to the barn area. 
Drove over to a friend's where we did our usual Saturday morning coffee, chew the fat and solved the world's problems  or at least we felt better ourselves and made plans to plant in her hydroponic greenhouses Dec/Jan. That will be fun - and I'll learn a ton. Great people, good friends and good times.
A quick trip to TSC for dog treats and checked out some working vests and jackets. My old ranch jacket that I LOVE is wearing out. Picked it up in Vegas when I was shooting for PBR - and that was many years ago. Should've bought 2 way back then.  I'm sure I'll find something - but it's hard letting go of a fave.

Slope graze




.................
The dead wild geranium I'm whacking out....



......................................
Heading down the south ranch road to the meadow


----------



## SageHill (Nov 27, 2022)

Just a normal day at the ranch. 48 in the morning, 71 in the afternoon. GREEN GREEN GREEN - and loving it. Took the sheep out with Obi and grazed on one of the south hills. Did a little land maintenance while they grazed. Whacking weeds, moving old board from the long gone grove, finished by grazing the roadside. Through a few gates to get back to the barn - all was picture perfect. THEN --- opened the gate to the corral, not one that the sheep typically use, and they decided it was time for some hijinks.  Sigh - and it's something I realized could happen before it did - minutes or more before even. DUH - the gate on that side of the corral is fine to get through - though getting to the gate is tight quarters betwee, the tractor, wheelbarrow, spent hay bin, a couple of palettes amd buckets. Yuppers those sheep turned into mountain goats going up the 2/1 slope for no other reason than "just because" and of course the slight obstacle course. Obi - bless his soul - quickly had things under control and with the exception of 2 sheep had them safely parked in the corral. Two others decided to split and run. Once each got to where they wanted to be - opposite sides of the pasture turnout -of course outside the fence - they started baaaa-ing. Opened all gates to the corral and the turnout pasture and Obi worked each back to the rest of the flock. Silly Sheepies.
Had some friends come over to grab the spend alfalfa hay straw. It's supposed to add nitrogen to the soil - sounds good to me - and they will spread it over their garlic field - they can take lots more! YAY. Oh - and her garlic is YUM. Way way better than store bought.
.........................................
"We're ready -- what's taking you so long?"


----------



## Baymule (Nov 27, 2022)

I love Obi!


----------



## SageHill (Nov 28, 2022)

Beautiful day in paradise today 48-57 and overcast.  Probably some sun in the afternoon. 
Took the sheep out and grazed around the south side where they seem to like the greenery a bit more than the north side of the ranch. We must've gotten some moisture last night as Obi had "working feet" 





I snagged a few pics of the sheep snacking on the sugar bush (a type of sumac) that I'll use for my sheep cards that I send out. 



"Trust me this is really tasty"

.
Lined up at one of the many sugar bushes. I do believe they all agree - TASTY.
.




Every day we go out. And I am always calmed by it. I see things no one else will see,
the birds waking up and flitting from tree to tree, or some wake up from the ground and fly 
to bushes and trees - those are usually doves of some sort, or sometimes the California
Quail there their little Dr Seuss deely boppers on their heads. It is quiet. Sometimes I
hear the birds twitter, or a hawk calling from above. There is always the sound of Obi's breathing
- the tell tale sign the _someone (Obi) is working._ The air is so fresh I can smell the sumac,
the sage, and other things as we change areas of the ranch. This land is blest. 
On our way back to the barn I decided to stop and whack some more of last year's 
wild geranium that was around a giant red boulder. I want to see the boulder from the house.
So I whacked a lot of it, looked up to see Obi bringing back that one sheep that's a retired 
trial sheep. That wether can be a pill sometimes and he figured he'd lead the way back
on his own. I was too busy whacking the crispy weeds to see him make a break for it.
But not Obi - he was on the job, and made sure that he wouldn't get far. 
Seven weeks ago today I found this guy in the stall with his sis and mum -- though he was a lot smaller! 
I think he's looking pretty good.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 28, 2022)

Very handsome fellow! At 7 weeks, he’s showing good conformation, round hindquarters, long in the loin. Do you plan on keeping him for a flock sire?


----------



## SageHill (Nov 28, 2022)

Thanks! That’s my plan. It was all in hopes he’d be put together well. Looks like I’m on the right path. 😊


----------



## Baymule (Nov 28, 2022)

SageHill said:


> Thanks! That’s my plan. It was all in hopes he’d be put together well. Looks like I’m on the right path. 😊


They can change as they mature, going from fantastic to not so much. And the other way around. Most of the time, a good one is easy to spot, as they grow, they just get better. I think he’s a fine looking ram lamb, even at his young age.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 28, 2022)

Baymule said:


> They can change as they mature, going from fantastic to not so much. And the other way around. Most of the time, a good one is easy to spot, as they grow, they just get better. I think he’s a fine looking ram lamb, even at his young age.


Ah yeah - just like puppies into dogs. I’ve seen great ones turn into mediocre. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 29, 2022)

Grabbed a quick breakfast sandwich and was out the door with Obi to graze the sheep. I decided to try an area where DH wants to store stuff. I checked and liked it - but for sheep! We took the sheep in and let them settle for awhile. I think I saw ~maybe 2-3 put their heads down to sample the greens. That was it. It turned into a stand around and do nothing. Sigh. But I can let DH have that area to store stuff. It has easy access for vehicles which makes it pretty prime for him.
Since that's on the north side we took the north ranch road ever so slowly to the meadow. Tried grazing on one of the north hills - but the sheep just said "No, we're going to just stand around" -- OK I get it they don't want to graze downhill. They like going up, not so much down. I don't blame them. It's also something I ran into last year. We'll get there, as there are ways to get to that hill from the down side and go up. Got down to the meadow and they were happy. 
Headed back to the barn using the south road. Yesterday I'd noticed some of the fencing I'd reinforced earlier this year because critters - most likely coyotes - had massively dug under - needed more tacking down to the existing fence. It looked like whoever the "engineer' was had tried to get out. Though my original plan to take the north side road wouldn't take me there I still grabbed the hog rings and pliers 'just in case'. Glad I did. I spent ~15-20 minutes tacking the additional fencing to the original rusting 4x4. Obi kept the sheep in place - either munching or standing - I really don't know because I wasn't watching them. He did his job, I took care of the fence, and we continued back to the barn.
OH and while I was on the ground working on the fence, I saw this plant - kind of pretty, very tiny and delicate. I snapped the pic and continued with what I was doing. .....




I just checked to see what it is and according to the phone it's ...
Smallseed Sandmat - sounds interesting then I read the taxon name - 
Euphorbia polycarpa --- I think this could be very bad. I know that
ephorbias are pretty nasty things - the sap is something to stay 
far away from. Put people in the hospital kind of thing. Firestick cactus is one
that people have trouble with here. I think I'll do a little more research, hoping
perhaps it's more like the sugarbush sumac that is nothing like the poisonous 
cousin. But - I'm not holding my breath for an "it's ok".
.
Going down the south ranch road.



.
No we don't want to graze downhill....


----------



## Baymule (Nov 29, 2022)

Take a sharp hoe, cut toxic plant off at ground and spray root with a herbicide to kill it. Or get some high powered poison and just spray the plant.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 29, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Take a sharp hoe, cut toxic plant off at ground and spray root with a herbicide to kill it. Or get some high powered poison and just spray the plant.


Yup - I use a sharpened shovel to scrape things out. I don’t use Roundup. Dig deep and persistence. 
In my research on this I found the Indians use it to counteract snake venom (esp rattlers) and poisonous insect bites. Not sure I’d be willing to try that - hope I never have the need! Further investigation showed what I already knew about the sap. 
Either way it’ll be outa here.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 1, 2022)

Cold and heavy overcast today 48-57. Herding lessons day - regulars. I changed up the format for one of them increasing lesson time and adding in my pup Zo to demonstrate. He has far less training than the student's dog but is at the same point in training (heck he's got me and I read sheep and dog - second nature for me). It worked out well. Previously I'd show her with her dog and then she'd try - but her dog was tired (and being a shorter dog that doesn't bode well for getting it done right). I could demonstrate with Zo, she could watch, we'd discuss it and she'd try with her dog. This is a win win for all! Zo especially likes it because he gets to "work". Another dog that comes regularly lost it's mind. All crazed and not listening in the small arena. Would "quit" if I put too much pressure on her, then would zoom --- bad bad no no. So I used Zo to bring the sheep from the large arena to the corral, took down the creep feeder, and was good to go. Zo did sooooo good being "ranch dog". Worked that dog in the corral - and it was much better -- then she'd try the "you're too tough, you hurt my feelings" trick on me - "too much pressure, I don't wanna work now". HA HA HA --- I got your game now. You WILL circle and you will keep circling until I say stop or change directions, no you can not change directions on your own. Quite an epiphany for her and me keeping the pressure on her until she'd do what I wanted. Interesting psyche with the dog. Always learning, always learning. .
Zo put the rest of the sheep "away" when we were done and helped out with barn chores afterwards. 
He's now thinking he's the "Chosen" one -- sorry buddy - not yet, but you're working into the chosen group!
And the lambs are getting bigger - and the ram lamb -- he needs a plastic piggie nose to wear - he is ALWAYS doing this -----



No manners I tell ya' No manners!!
Off to help put Christmas lights on the barn.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 4, 2022)

Got Christmas lights on the barn - I should take a pic 📸
Pretty calm and easy going days doing the usual things. I decided to take the sheep to the meadow this morning. Every time we've been down there this season the sheep just stood there and looked at me as if to say "Surely you can't be serious" and I'd then take them to another more tasty area where they would put their heads down and get to the business of eating. TODAY was THE DAY - the meadow is now rating higher on their breakfast spot list! We spent about an hour and a half or so - poor Obi (but he was not complaining - he loves it) - until there were more heads up and "waiting to move on" than down. Took the south road up and back and they nibbled along the way. Almost back to the barn they all decided a bush was candy and "trimmed" it down a fair amount.
A good day was had by all.
May all of you have a peaceful and blessed Sunday.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 5, 2022)

Ah what a start to the day. Heavy overcast with spit. It was hard to get moving - kind of the day you might want to hang around inside (until you go stir crazy of course). But the dogs wouldn't let me go beyond a cup of tea and a scone. OK- I pushed I a little and got an email sent out to detection students and then headed out the door with Halo - for a quick search. She is in a canine olfaction study in January and I want both of us to be on our game. They use dogs for a lot of detection work - have for ages - and now the powers that be want to "quantify" what they do, and how they do it (yeah the phd folks want to play with the dogs ) . Beyond knowing how many jillion scent receptors they have and how it is send to the brain, etc. Our search work this morning of course takes a whole whopping less than five minutes - time to set it up, time for Halo to find everything (today 1:48), and time to put it away. BUT - it got me outside breathing fresh air and the umph I needed to get on with all the rest.
Got the sheep out with Obi - a quick sort to keep mama, lambs and Auntie Barb behind. Took the north ranch road to go to the meadow. Along the way saw the left overs of someone's dinner or breakfast. One less cottontail (yay). Took a quick pic while Obi held the sheep. Made a mental note to myself to be on my guard. Though I'm always on the look out. 
...
left overs



.....
On the way to the meadow I decided we'd give the hill east of the meadow a shot at some tasty grazing for the sheep. They liked my choice of "breakfast diner" for them. The were happily munching fresh greens and I spied a pair of ears at the crest of the hill they were grazing on. Then a snout. Then a head. All the while I'm dropping my stick stick and gloves (standard for me when this happens)  grabbing a persuasive device. and taking aim. Worked like a charm. The coyote took off fast. He was close at the crest so I beat feet up to the crest and he was no where to be seen. YAY. My guess is perhaps the cottontail was breakfast and we interrupted his feast. 
.......
The crest where the ears appeared



.....
As we grazed the sheep this morning I thought of every time that we've encountered Wiley C - and every single time EVERY SINGLE TIME Obi has been between the coyote and the sheep. *EVERY TIME*.  We're almost on our year anniversary of being here and doing the graze thing - I am always amazed and astounded on how this dog of mine innately knows what to do. Sure I put time in training him as a pup and a youngster - but it was nothing like what we are doing. He covers ground like nobody's business - rough, very rough ground boulders, rocks, ruts, and more. Much unseen under now brown cover. He will duck under brush and come out exactly where he needs to be. THICK BRUSH - where I or sheep would not go. And today I realized that he always seems to be in the right place when Mr Wiley shows up, and he keeps the sheep still and calm while I get a shot off. He knows before I do when the sheep are tired of eating in a certain area and looks to me as if to say - 'hey I think we made need to move them somewhere else' - and I of course oblivious to what he knows wait it out to see if they will eat more in that area looks good to me. But they don't. Dang dog is right again. HOW???? I've learned to 'trust my dog' - which is what I tell both herding students and detection students. I'm still in awe of my own dog in this venture. I hope I always am.

......
grazing the hill east of the meadow 



.

My coffee (with eggnog) is done, break time is over - time to get back at it.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 5, 2022)

Obi is one fantastic dog. He truly is your partner. He talks to you and you listen. Listening to animals is a beautiful thing.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 11, 2022)

It's a rainy day today - and more forecast for tomorrow (estimated total for both days is 1.2 in). That means I can stick in the house and get house things done AND Christmas things too.
I managed to get to the barn before the rain started to really come down and feed the sheep. We got a new load of hay this week. You all have read my woes of sheep being picky about what they eat. I estimate the last load of hay was ~50% waste. That's alot of waste in many ways. I did learn to shred, how to use that in the garden and to share the left overs with my friend who is putting it to good use mulching garlic and other things.
We got a call about the load of hay that came in on Monday (?) that is was really stemmy, and did I still want it. NO Thankyou please. I chatted with his wife and told her that my sheep were picky, and my friends said I'd do better with 1st or 2nd cutting (thank you @farmerjan ). I found out that the cattle get all the first cut, the dairies even go and pick it up to get it. Sigh - but it was great info to have. We had a wonderful chat and she asked if sheep were like goats and I honestly said I had no idea I know nothing about goats. Then she asked how many stomachs sheep have, I quickly said four! (yeah technically one, but four compartments). OHHHH. So I waited for the next shipment - which was Wednesday. And the hay is GORGEOUS !!!! I've let her know and thanked her for helping. I'm still working through the last 3 bales of the old stuff - giving the sheep a choice of which they will eat. It's obvious -- check this out --





Left side is what's left of two flakes of the new hay - right side is what's left of two flakes of the old hay.
HUGE differences. LOL and I bought 150lbs of alfalfa pellets -- looks like that will not be needed for awhile,
Or at least at the rate I was feeding. BIG WIN!
So yesterday was our one year anniversary of grazing with Obi almost everyday. WOW, what a year it has been. So much learning and more


standing in awe of my dog,
Sheep headaches - ohhh those retired trial sheep with no brain,
cousin coyotes on the prowl,
fencing in 6 months ago,
miles and miles of walking,
learning the land of the ranch,
picking up old branch support boards from the now long gone avo grove,
cutting out old irrigation risers from a long dead irrigation system,
picking our own oranges,
grazing the roadside,
trimming hooves,
rattlesnakes
getting and getting rid of the crazy horse,
putting in arenas,
tractoring arenas,
cleaning stalls and listened to the Dirty Jobs guy,
TWINS! ewe and ram lambs,
The best of all --- LOTS OF FRESH AIR and SANITY.
Are there trials and tribulations - of course. But the balance for good far outweighs anything else.
I'll add in --- finding this group - likeminded who "get it" and have "been there done that".
As an old friend of my father would say,
"Smell the health".





.....
From the first graze





And now - a year later (and greener!)





Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 11, 2022)

It’s been a fun year!!


----------



## SageHill (Dec 13, 2022)

After a few days of not going out to graze it felt SOOOO GOOD to be back at it. I do best when I can get out and "be". My own personal "therapist" - nature.
We had 2+ days of rain - judging by buckets and pans outside we got just just under 2 inches. That's a lot for us. Going out and grazing I scoped out what needs to get taken care of and fixed. The drain the landscape guy put in by the arena - looked good. HA HA HA - what a joke. The water washed under it. Good help is hard to find. Looks like there will be some chipping of concrete and resetting the thing. Giving adage to the saying "If you want it done right....do it yourself". Along with that there was as expected with a non-functioning drain, the associated erosion ruts. Not as bad as I've seen before, but definitely needs to filled in, shovel and or tractor time soon. 
The arenas all need to be dragged/harrowed - but with the rain early this morning they were all a bit too wet to work on today. That will be a tomorrow job.
Other than that it is a typical Tuesday - cleaning stalls, listening to the Mike Rowe podcast, and odds and ends of pick up clean up, etc. A good day.
I tried to do a girth measurement on Ol' 23 yesterday but it wasn't happening.  Walking the roads with the flock today I figured I could easily do it. They are used to me pranking them by putting things like vines on their backs to carry back to the barn. Girth measurement try #2 coming soon. 
I'm thinking of including the lambs and mama ewe and Auntie Barb out to graze soon - perhaps tomorrow. Time will tell. I've also thought about taking the "pup" Zo out with Obi to graze with (though I wouldn't do him AND the lambs). At a year old Zo has decided to go through a teenager stage - a bit of "destruction" of dog beds and throw rugs  so he's on "restriction" tethered to me. At first he looked like he was "special"  until he realized he was attached and we were NOT going for a walk and he had to pay attention to me. So - if I take him to graze he isn't going to work at all. 
.
"Hey - I was going to grab that branch."


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 13, 2022)

You enjoy feeding them that way and that's all that matters.   I used to take ours outside the fence but it took a couple of hours for them to get it done.  I wound up buying a bagger for my mower and I could cut enough fo them in about ten minutes rather than hours.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 13, 2022)

Mike CHS said:


> You enjoy feeding them that way and that's all that matters.   I used to take ours outside the fence but it took a couple of hours for them to get it done.  I wound up buying a bagger for my mower and I could cut enough fo them in about ten minutes rather than hours.


🤣 I tried that this summer - the stinkers turned their noses up! It definitely takes time, but things still get done out there while they eat 😊. And then some days I just watch. And, while they are not weed whackers the greenery that becomes summer and fall fire fuel is kept in check. 😊👍🏼
🤣 and it beats eating bon bons 🍬🍫and  watching soap operas


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2022)

I take Reina out to graze with halter and a lead rope, usually about an hour. Gives us time to hang out together and that a halter and lead rope isn’t a bad thing. 

But I do get tired of standing. I’ve got a 60’ round pen still at son’s house. I think I’ll get it and set it up for extra pasture for her. Except for where the sheep are, there ain’t a fence on this place that’s in good condition.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 14, 2022)

Baymule said:


> But I do get tired of standing. I’ve got a 60’ round pen still at son’s house. I think I’ll get it and set it up for extra pasture for her. Except for where the sheep are, there ain’t a fence on this place that’s in good condition.


I get tired of standing as well. That's when I do stuff - pick up boards, saw down old irrigation, etc - but ya' can't do that holding a lead line! Besides that's fabulous bonding time with Reina - and she gets a lot out of that. ❤️


----------



## SageHill (Dec 14, 2022)

Winter's here - 38-59 and clear. Loving it!!!
Today was the day - the day to take the "family" aka lambies, mama ewe and Auntie Barb out with the rest of the sheep to graze. In the beginning the lambs were confused, mama ewe was almost combative, and Auntie B was pretty good. As we walked down the south ranch road everyone settled in nicely. The lambs stuck pretty much to the middle of the flock, mama ewe was tailing and on the watch for THAT DOG. She did settle down eventually too. We went all the way down to the meadow. Grazed out there for quite awhile (hours). Obi looked so incredibly happy. He's always happy, but this morning even more so. The last few days he's been really hanging out at the lambs' stall before we head out -- I think he was trying to tell me the time was right. Coming back we traced our walk on the south road back to the barn. That was not as calm as the walk out. Yeah - the "go back to the barn" syndrome. The area where Obi works is tight alongside the sheep and in an area with tons of big rocks and boulders. And right now they are starting to be covered over with greenery. CRINGE -- Obi had to work there because tight to their sides was not an option with Auntie B and the lambs. Then the retired trial sheep took off for the barn - and Obi had to high tail it to head off the escape - and go through the "mine field". As much as I wanted to tell him to let them go I didn't. Once sheep learn they can outrun the dog or do what they want it's over. The boy did good and never lost his sheep.
It was a great morning.
I need to work on the ranch road with the box grader. It's not something that has to be done asap and it's a good thing too. The last person (DH or someone he had working for him) just sort of dropped it. Just the bucket on the front, the boxgrader on a palette BEHIND the fork lift. GRRRRR - I'll have to drop the bucket, get the forklift, move it, drop it, reattach the bucket,  and attach the box grader before I can get started. @farmerjan -- I feel for ya' with all the tractor/truck/etc juggling you've had to do.
I used the utv and the harrow to drag the arenas - they dried up enough to work them. They look all pretty again  just in time for herding lessons tomorrow.
.
Taking them all down the ranch road.



.
Happily grazing away in the meadow


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2022)

What a lovely day!


----------



## SageHill (Dec 16, 2022)

Out again this morning - but a lot to get done "down the hill" (aka in town). Temps 46-66 with a few clouds. 
Took all the sheep out this morning. The ram lamb decided to be stupid and ran around the outside of the pasture -- once he realized no one was following him he was not happy at all. Obi and took the sheep back to the barn where we eventually had the silly ram lamb rejoin the flock. We took the north ranch road - headed for the meadow -but Obi and the sheep decided the better place to graze was the hill east of the meadow. Who am I to say otherwise??! 
Lots of time munching the green. It was a beautiful morning, one that makes you know there is a higher power. ❤️
With the sheep and barn chores done it's time to go down the hill - I've put it off long enough .

.



.
A funny pic - think I'll make a card out of it.....




.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 16, 2022)

I especially like the far white sheep with the sheep head growing out of her shoulders.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 16, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I especially like the far white sheep with the sheep head growing out of her shoulders.


Perhaps breeding mutants would be a good idea!!    big $$$$ there for sure!


----------



## SageHill (Dec 17, 2022)

I had plans today - then I kinda got caught up in the shiny object syndrome - Was going to graze, then decided not to. BUT I've been thinking about this for awhile -- get the sheep used to going through chutes. Yeah - the old retired trial sheep should know - but they _forgot_.  - the newbies (now not so new) don't know. Yeah - I've got some "chutes" set in arenas on and off for students but somehow that doesn't translate. Still a good thing to always work on anyway. I Made a chute using the panels from the creep feeder and Obi and I gave it a try. The sheep said "nuh uh, nooo way" so rather than force the issue I made the chute *BIG *and tried again. Still a bit hesitant. Patience is a virtue. Fast is SLOW and SLOW is FAST. We took our time. I was loaded with horse treats and animal crackers too. At first there's no way anyone was interested. Made the chute even *BIGGER *and I walked through leading them, Obi steering from behind (but didn't let him go through the chute). It worked. Did it several times then made it smaller, worked through a few more times, then smaller again, worked through, changed the configuration and repeated. Obi was loving it, I was having fun and the sheep learned the drill and then tried to raid my pouch of treats. We'll do this for a few days or so and then add in a palette for a gate at the end. Loving the process.
When we were done I let them out into the pasture/turn out to eat greens. As I was headed back into the barn I spied an Anatolian out of the corner of my eye. Locked Obi in the barn, grabbed a long line and went and got not one but two Anatolians - Maggie and Gunner. They live with the goats down the road. A quick text and their owner came up. All is well, I don't mind them up here. We had a great chat about goats, sheep, dogs, etc. She has goats to milk - does milk and cheese --- I told her "add me to your customer list!" 
So the day was slightly derailed - but all is good. Life out here ❤️
On to making some potato chip cookies!!!
Oh - took a pic of the sheep in the turnout - and Siri thinks they are birds!!!  



.
The wandering duo  -


----------



## Baymule (Dec 17, 2022)

Mute Swan? There is nothing mute about sheep!! LOL


----------



## SageHill (Dec 18, 2022)

Grazed out today with the old regulars. Saw coyotes twice yesterday - so with that in mind I played it cautious and left the lambs at the barn. Didn't see any coyotes. Though yesterday the last one I saw I tried a little persuasion - sadly close up I was "off" probably too low as while there was a reaction it wasn't a lot. . It's slow going loading one pellet at a time. Saw that one do that "hop and pounce" (like the videos of foxes in the snow). Angles got me on it. BUT as he moved what I thought was out of range - I tried one more time - remembering angles etc and it then left at a high rate of speed. Target acquired. 🎯
Besides the escape out their opened gate I'm thinking that the wandering duo from yesterday came this way for a reason. Good dogs.
AND two eggs from the chickens - must be Christmas. The probably would have put bows on them if they could. .
Oh and a funny pic from today.....
caption it -- "Peeeee ewe"


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 19, 2022)

SageHill said:


> AND two eggs from the chickens - must be Christmas. The probably would have put bows on them if they could. .


I feel the same!😁 Got 2 yesterday, 5 day before.  Between weather and short days for light, I'm thankful for those I get.   Well, a touch annoyed as I bought $60 worth of feed....uhhhh, step it up girls! 🥰. But, I rarely eat eggs.  Most are given to friends and family.  The hens do free range, so there are benefits.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 19, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> I feel the same!😁 Got 2 yesterday, 5 day before.  Between weather and short days for light, I'm thankful for those I get.   Well, a touch annoyed as I bought $60 worth of feed....uhhhh, step it up girls! 🥰. But, I rarely eat eggs.  Most are given to friends and family.  The hens do free range, so there are benefits.


Ha - yeah I get it - feed 'em good and nothing when you need eggs!! So surprised to get any at all in Dec. And from the Araucanas no less. Green eggs for Christmas. 
I love eggs for breakfast. On toast with bacon and cheese - either fried (usually that's on an English muffin) or scrambled. LOL and I hated eggs as a kid.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 19, 2022)

Grazed again today. Took all of them out and they did well. No giant race back to the barn when we were done. Mama ewe decided to challenge Obi quite a bit today. I stepped in once and bopped her one. That helped a little, but what it did do was show Obi that I've got his back. The next time she tried to challenge him he let her have it with a HUGE BARK. He's never been a gripper so I'm hoping that the bark will be enough.
When I'm out there I run across _old stuff_. And I wonder who used it, when was it put in, and all sorts of things like that. What was this land like before anyone got here? Who put in the first crops? Were they avocados, or oranges, or something else. Who put in the irrigation - it's ancient -- back to when things were turned on manually throughout the old grove. The previous owners bought it 20+? years ago and let the grove die. They were going to build but never did. So they are no help. One neighbor managed the grove and could tell us a little about it. That's where it ends though. So the rest is left to the imagination. Not a bad thing.
History pics....Old irrigation - manual set up. There are a lot of these. Connected to an old rubber hose (brittle) that goes underground to connect to various types of drip irrigation.




Old  paint can, where did it come from and why??!! It's not from 
our build. 




The things that make me go "Hmmmm".

Made another batch of Christmas cookies - chocolate java chip and butternut squash soup. 
Soup and salad tonight for dinner.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 20, 2022)

The farm I just bought was in the third generation. Their son and daughter have no interest in the land, except to sell it and spend the money. So that’s why they sold my 25 acre parcel and the 40 acres across the road. They still have 40 acres on the north side of me and 16 acres on the south side of me. They are spending the money their own selves. More power to them.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 20, 2022)

Baymule said:


> The farm I just bought was in the third generation. Their son and daughter have no interest in the land, except to sell it and spend the money. So that’s why they sold my 25 acre parcel and the 40 acres across the road. They still have 40 acres on the north side of me and 16 acres on the south side of me. They are spending the money their own selves. More power to them.


Good for you -  ❤️, though a bit sad that they so easily sell out, at least they've kept some of it - and what they sold to you continues in being farm ❤️.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas to everyone. 'Tis a blessed day. 
The weather here is unseasonably warm/hot - I'll tell it to move east for the rest of you. 
Things hare have been pretty normal with the icing of Christmas time, eats, presents, and great friends.
This morning I took three of the dogs with to the barn - Obi, Ree and Zo (Zo the Obi wanna-be).
When I opened the stall door to the bigs this is what I saw::




It looks like they had a Christmas party of their own, and NO ONE is 'fessing up to who brought the Flamin' Hot Tostitos!!! 
.
.
.
(no I didn't put it in there, it wasn't there when I put in the hay last night, it's super flat. Yeah probably in the hay flake. Such is life - and no one ate. smothered or choked on it - thank God. But it did make for a good funny pic.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 25, 2022)

You should send that picture to Tostitos!


----------



## SageHill (Dec 25, 2022)

Baymule said:


> You should send that picture to Tostitos!


Good idea! Done ✅


----------



## SageHill (Dec 26, 2022)

Baymule said:


> You should send that picture to Tostitos!


I did - and they sent this back:
"We're so glad you took the time to tell us how much you enjoy Tostitos Bite Size Rounds. Loyal fans like you keep us energized, so you can imagine how pleased we are to hear from the people who are most important to us! We think the sheep ate them lol."


----------



## Baymule (Dec 26, 2022)

That as funny as the picture you sent! Hahaha!


----------



## SageHill (Dec 28, 2022)

Been a bit of a busy couple of days. Rain in the forecast and cooler temps - yay - or perhaps it's what @Alaskan sent down this way. Snow on our mountain! The forecast was for rain Tuesday-Sunday/Monday but I think the weatherman was just trying to grab fame time as it's changed once again rain Tuesday night stopping by 6am Wednesday. So far it looks like that's what will happen. Rain gauge says over half an inch from what I can see from the house.
Got out and grazed yesterday - between Christmas doings and Obi scraping up the backs of his pasterns it had been awhile. It was good to get back out there. I SOOO need that - it's my personal sanity check.

Love the light.......one of those moments as the sheep move into the graze area.....



Got a lot done yesterday - typical Tuesday stuff - clean the stalls - I had curious helpers...



. 
Shredded the leftover alfalfa stems - only 4 flex bushel tubs - then went and added that
to the kitchen garden boxes after cleaning them out - though leaving still producing tomatoes, peppers, etc.
Harvested marigold seeds and almost forgot to broadcast them - got that done at sundown and a bit after.
Did the sides of the driveway to the house, along the road inside and outside the fence, on the fill slope to the barn, and the cut and fill slopes to the small arena. I'll be happy if ANY comes up and flower, though in my mind I see beautiful carpets of marigolds . As I was spreading those seeds it tried to rain on me - a drop here and there. The rain didn't really start until around 8 - but it did do the little stuff - I'm guessing that should be good for those seeds 
Spent most of the time yesterday getting things ready for the rain - waddles hopefully set in the right places and drains that weren't quite right last time hopefully "fixed". Rain on Saturday (per the ever changing forecast) will be the test.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 29, 2022)

A quick one today - the forecast was just for clouds. HA! Not so (but I'm not complaining). Once again the forecast was wrong. Got the sheep out and grazed the outsides of the "pasture/turn out" under heavy gray skies. Those areas are getting rather "lush". Did a little roadside grazing too. When the sheep decided they'd had enough we went back to the barn just as ..... fat raindrops started to fall - "rain" for us - leaving spots all over the ground. Judging by the clouds and the smell of the air there is a lot more soon to follow. Emptied out the "leftover" alfalfa straw from the bins and put fresh flakes in. 
Of course the plan to do all the dragging of the arenas and ranch road is on hold. I was hoping to get that done before the forecasted (  ) big rains for Sat-Thurs set in. Oh well. Such is life. Looks like inside stuff for the day is in order. (_if I can just stay away from all those Christmas cookies and snacks I'll be doing good)._
.
Future green goods   ....


----------



## Ridgetop (Dec 29, 2022)

*What do you use to shred the alfalfa stems? * 
 I was able to get some chopped alfalfa once from a hay grower and had NO WASTE!!!  He didn't have any after that though so only that one ton.    We used to feed the stems to calves but without our dairy goat flock no more bull calves.  If we could chop them the sheep would eat all the hay, not just the choice leafy bits.  Less waste, more feed for our $$.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 29, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> *What do you use to shred the alfalfa stems? *
> I was able to get some chopped alfalfa once from a hay grower and had NO WASTE!!!  He didn't have any after that though so only that one ton.    We used to feed the stems to calves but without our dairy goat flock no more bull calves.  If we could chop them the sheep would eat all the hay, not just the choice leafy bits.  Less waste, more feed for our $$.


I bought an electric leaf shredder mulcher on Amazon. I was having probably close to 50% waste on the previous load of alfalfa. I got the shredder to hopefully feed the shred to the sheep or worst case cut the volume down. 
I tried feeding the shred to the sheep - but they really didn't eat much of it and it was very dusty - so two strikes and I shred to reduce volume so I can use green bins to toss it. Though I've recently been adding it to the gardens and giving it to the chickens. Bay suggested adding molasses to the shred - gave it some thought - then thought I could be making my sheep even pickier eaters ! 
Thankfully the current load of alfalfa is really nice I'd guess I'm under 10% waste now.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 30, 2022)

A busy day at the ranch today. Busy is always good. Though it was a slightly slow start because it was sooo dark I managed to still get things done. Finished up rain-prep for what is supposed to start tonight or tomorrow mostly done by DH and helpers. Some concrete "curb" along the paved road to help direct water along with a couple of waddles on the ranch road. It will be interesting to see the results. 
Got our grazing in mostly on the lower northside slope. According to the sheep it was primo eats. We tried the meadow and sigh - they were not much into eating and barely a nibble. Sigh. They and Obi are better at the green management than I am. Sure looked lush and tasty, even like what they were enjoying on the slope. 

Walking over to the barn - God - I love it here......
:





Munching on the lower northside slope:




Ol' Spot - one of the wethers - he's hilarious he always seems to either have
a goofy/funny expression or is doing something silly. He's been on many of
my "Six Silly Sheep" cards. (Though the current number of sheep is 12).



I'm not one for naming livestock - but somehow some of the sheep have acquired 
names along the way.
Got my delivery from TSC - how cool - free delivery! Of course a one time thing,
but still!! All set to putting up some more chutes and blocks to keep the lambs
from venturing into areas that are not good (though Obi will bring them back) -
just better and easier to throw up a panel.
Was checking an irrigation valve and pulled the cover of the box -- it was FILLED
with dirt!! Grrrr and some very sluggish lizards. Evicted the lizzies - quick toss 
with a trowel, and then emptied the box of the dirt - LOTS OF DIRT.
Got a few other little things done and will plant beets back at the barn when I
put the sheep away. Which may be soon as it's darker out than normal for this
time --- heavy clouds abound.
Oh and a couple observations - the new sheep (the four I got in Aug) are much better
at getting to the business of grazing. Hmmm  could that be because they were trial 
sheep at one time?? Not used for a lot of dog training?? Interesting to think about.
I knew this from last year - but sheep prefer to graze going uphill rather than downhill.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 31, 2022)

The forecast for today was rain around 4pm. HA HA HA --- it started while I was out grazing.  Very glad I decided to stick with the jacket and not just a vest. But the sheep were more than happy to eat today. Nothing like ultra fresh water with your salad  . We were on the south ranch road slope - and they thought that breakfast spot was a good one. So we spent all the graze time there, adjusting a little every so often to get the "good stuff" according to the sheep and Obi (who has a second sense of when the sheep will get tired of an area).
The plan for today was to finally get into the arenas with a harrow before the rain set in - fat chance of that happening. Looks like the "conditioning" will take longer than planned. I wanted to get the ground there opened up a little so it would take in more of the rain to make for softer footing. Sigh - the best laid plans ..... oh well.
While I was out, it looks like grazing will once again become a 'caring for the fields' opportunity. The same thing happened last year (though about two months later). The Wild Cucumber is at it again. It's a nasty and stinky vine that quickly covers anything around it. Even though I pull it, it will always come back because it grows from a tuber -- I dug one up a couple years ago - it was huge, bigger than my two feet put together - and it was easily 10-15 ft away from it's vine - attached only by underground runners. 
Last year I "punked" the sheep out and put vines on their backs to carry back to the barn where I green-binned them. 
Wild Cucumber on a CA Live Oak..



.
Tasty breakfast ... ... (and a greenhouse going up in the background - at least it's ag and not houses)...





Sugar bush for desert....



..
With a wild buckwheat chaser....


----------



## Ridgetop (Dec 31, 2022)

We get that Wild Cucumber vine too.  To me it smells like rancid peanut butter.

We had a shredder once that we lent to a friend (who broke it and did not offer to replace).  I might get another in Texas since you can shred all the garden stuff into soil improving mulch.  If you shred the drier alfalfa (sometimes you can't get the good stuff) before letting the sheep pick out the leafy bits, maybe they would eat all of it.  Otherwise shredding it for the garden will improve the soil since all that nitrogen from the alfalfa will go into the soil.  You can also collect the dry alfalfa leavings and feed calves.


----------



## SageHill (Jan 1, 2023)

Ridgetop said:


> If you shred the drier alfalfa (sometimes you can't get the good stuff) before letting the sheep pick out the leafy bits,


I'll give that a try 👍 next go around when things get stemmy. LOL though no calves here so far.


----------



## SageHill (Jan 5, 2023)

Another wet, windy rainy day here. 
The sheep are all nestled warm in their stalls, while visions of tasty purple flowers dance in their heads. Oh wait - it's not a bedtime story.
(this from last year - Pretty Purple Posy Eaters cards I made)...




 It'll be a lot of work ahead once the rain stop and we have days or a week to dry out.
The rain is good and we need it. I'll use the rain time to get inside stuff done. 
Thinking about setting up a sort chute or packed pen in the barn aisle to try and stay on
schedule for worming etc. Mama ewe needs a pedicure - damn those hooves grew fast
once she lambed! She looks like the only one who needs hooves done.
I don't think I can rig the deck chair in the aisle though, so she may be waiting for a nice 
sunny day.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 5, 2023)

Sometimes a rainy day is a welcome time to get other things done. It’s been sunny the past 3 days and I just can’t stay inside!


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 5, 2023)

It has been raining here since Christmas - off and on.  Raining very heavily for the past couple days.  The sheep pen is flooding.  However, I will set up some sort of additional shelter for the ewes as soon as it dries out a day or two.  Problem with southern California drought is that you don't bother with any animal cover since the weather is nice.  As long as they have shade in summer you don't have to worry about them having a barn until EL NINO arrives with a vengeance.  Then those tropical downpours really catch you by surprise.  Most people here don't have barns or even shelters for their horses.  As long as they have shade in the summer, they don't need shelter from the rain since we seldom have any!  I have mentioned for many months now that our teepee shelter is too small for our sheep but since they are only in that pen during the night it has fallen on deaf ears - my own included!  I can't lift the corral cover panels myself anymore, so unwilling males in my home sabotage me.  I found a couple stock panels at the end of the field, and will drag one over and see if I can do some sort of Quonset hut shape shelter like @Baymule has built. That is the only pen that really needs more water cover.  Mainly because we have a lot of ewes and young stock in it.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 6, 2023)

Cow panel hoop shelters are da’ bomb! Quick, easy, cheap, temporary so not taxable. What’s not to like?


----------



## SageHill (Jan 6, 2023)

Ridgetop said:


> It has been raining here since Christmas - off and on.  Raining very heavily for the past couple days.  The sheep pen is flooding.  However, I will set up some sort of additional shelter for the ewes as soon as it dries out a day or two.  Problem with southern California drought is that you don't bother with any animal cover since the weather is nice.  As long as they have shade in summer you don't have to worry about them having a barn until EL NINO arrives with a vengeance.  Then those tropical downpours really catch you by surprise.  Most people here don't have barns or even shelters for their horses.  As long as they have shade in the summer, they don't need shelter from the rain since we seldom have any!  I have mentioned for many months now that our teepee shelter is too small for our sheep but since they are only in that pen during the night it has fallen on deaf ears - my own included!  I can't lift the corral cover panels myself anymore, so unwilling males in my home sabotage me.  I found a couple stock panels at the end of the field, and will drag one over and see if I can do some sort of Quonset hut shape shelter like @Baymule has built. That is the only pen that really needs more water cover.  Mainly because we have a lot of ewes and young stock in it.


Yup! The reason I have a barn is for night protection from the coyotes. Yeah -- most livestock here don't have barns because we've got "great" ☀️ weather. Of course I'd like a horse - but at the cost of hay now I'd rather have a few more sheep.


----------



## SageHill (Jan 6, 2023)

It's a gorgeous day today - 43-61 clear and sunny and a light gentle breeze.
Got out and grazed - it felt great to be outside. The sheep were pleased to be out of the barn and munched down on almost everything out there. The meadow was a hit - today it was tasty treats for them. Spent a lot of time in the meadow and truly grazed them all the way back to the barn catching some of the fresh green on the south slope.
Taking the ranch road to the meadow...


 
Munch, munch and munch some more...



.
Also "patched" a ranch fence where coyotes had dug under - basically just extended the lower part of the fence with left-over fencing, matching the "weave" and using hog rings. I'll be on the look out for more spots like that.
Set up two of the hog panels that were delivered last week to prevent the lambie-kins from getting into trouble when we take them out to graze. They like to slip around the corners of the pasture when we first head out. 
More stuff to get done - but I'm whittling away at "The List".


----------



## SageHill (Saturday at 5:50 PM)

What a great day. Cool 45-67 partly cloudy. Got started grazing all the sheep. Yesterday I put two hog panels up in the spots the lambs seem to break-away in their lambie moments. Both spots go into hazardous areas of rocks (boulders) and very deep run-off channels. Now that those areas are covered in green no one can see where a 3 ft or more run-off channel is, or boulders that drop off to ???. Of course the lambs didn't even think to head towards either spot. They were on their best grazing behavior.  . Grazed them all in a few different areas -- it was a happy munch-a-thon. 
Made my TSC and local feed store run - got all I needed. While I was gone DH took care of one of the wash outs next to the road. It's all set for the next round of water due on Tuesday.  I harrowed all the arenas - YAY. They look soooo pretty now. That's another done and ready for Tuesday. 
A good day spent getting things done. One more to finish up with is setting up a platform for the lambs to access the automatic waterer. I'll load the platform into the UTV and take it to the barn when it's time to put the sheep away. 
.
Snacking on the sugar bush....




.
a slightly opinionated ewe lamb  - I'm good at getting those "Strange poses" .....


----------



## Baymule (Saturday at 7:04 PM)

That looks like a perfect day!


----------



## SageHill (Monday at 4:20 PM)

Grazed again - while we can. Rain is supposed to set in late tonight throughout tomorrow for an inch total. Annual rainfall average - _depending on where you look_ - is 11 to 14 inches. THIS IS the rainy season - aka n o r m a l weather pattern. If you're ready for rain you are set. If not - so be-it.
Took the whole flock out and they and Obi decided the best eats were on the west slope today. So we spend hours on that slope. I'm working on a new way using basically the same route back to the barn. I've got a few different areas along the ranch road to stop and do short grazes. Once we get close to the barn the sheep decide to act like barn-sour horses - wanting to charge back full speed ahead. Obi is in prevention mode - and the ground to one side has some pretty big ruts that he somehow manages to navigate safely. My inner me is silently screaming 'no let them go' while Obi's inner him is hollering back 'can't lose the sheep - ever'. Yeah - once again dog's right. So I've been working the last few days grazing in my perceived good grazing stop spots. Today was the first time to give it a shot - and it worked. Not as well as I wanted - but I can see the progress and once the sheep figure out it's a favorite tasty diner along the way back I think it will be perfect.
My ginormous velcro strip 4 inchs by 5 ft (I think) awaits me in the mailbox. It will be my addition to the deck chair so I can trim hooves (once we dry out a little). I wanted something that I could do a quick release on so in the worst scenario I don't have a sheep running around with the deck chair strapped to it!      - that would be hilarious after the fact (heck they could bring Green Acres back with that one). I looked all over for a seatbelt ala airline seatbelt, but no luck - just "seatbelt" extenders  you should see what Amazon thinks I would be interested in after those searches!!
I'll be giving Ree and also Zo chances at some simple grazing soon. With all the work that Obi does and as much as he loves it, I need to get some of the others going and I don't want to wear him out. It's tough work, and he's the best.
Traffic control.....



The best fence ever --







.... and finally a funny ...
smile for the camera and say "cheese"...




Absolutely NO PHOTOSHOP in this - it's straight out of the phone! Told you I get those crazy silly shots.


----------



## Baymule (Monday at 8:15 PM)

That’s so funny! The hills are green! So pretty and so much food for sheep! Obi is the best! What an awesome dog!


----------



## SageHill (Tuesday at 10:23 AM)

Baymule said:


> That’s so funny! The hills are green! So pretty and so much food for sheep! Obi is the best! What an awesome dog!


This is the time of year I love - so green it reminds me of Hawaii. Come late April early May it will all be brown.


----------



## Baymule (Tuesday at 7:41 PM)

Brown and dry. Not good.


----------

